# Famous Movie Lines Game



## TexasTamale

Ok, I'll quote a movie line, you guess the movie...then quote another line
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

Quote: "I'm Your Huckleberry"


----------



## middie

i have no idea.. pass


Quote:  D---n where's that kid ?


----------



## Home chef

Quote: "I'm Your Huckleberry"


My favorite movie EVER... Tombstone! Val Kilmer's gratest roll ever as Doc Holliday.


Quote: "You're a Neomaxizoomdweebie"


----------



## TexasTamale

Mine TOO!!!!! Val was sooooooooo darn cute in that Movie!!!!!


Quote: "You're a Neomaxizoomdweebie"

Another one of My Favs...and Middie's..."Breakfast Club"


Quote: "You can't Handle The Truth"


----------



## texasgirl

I don't know! ARGH, I know it's Jack though! Dangit pass....


----------



## GB

A Few Good Men (my cousin was the exec producer of that movie  ).

Quote: "Ya know, for kids."


----------



## ironchef

middie said:
			
		

> i have no idea.. pass
> 
> 
> *Quote: D---n where's that kid ?*


 
Doc Brown in Back to the Future


----------



## BigDog

Quote: "Everybody move!"


----------



## TexasTamale

Totally Clueless 
HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shannon in KS

oh oh oh!  LOVE this thread!  But I am stumped...... but here is one that has been stuck in head the last few days....

"MOLE!  Moley moley moley!  mooooollleeee"


----------



## TexasTamale

BigDog said:
			
		

> Quote: "Everybody move!"


 
Hint BigDog????

(reality Chess Game??? )


----------



## BigDog

BigDog said:
			
		

> Quote: "Everybody move!"


 
Here's another line from it:

"I do not suppose you coulda speeda things up."


----------



## TexasTamale

I am "cheating somewhat"......I am asking Family......
My Son said.....

Star Wars???????


----------



## middie

i'm thinking spaceballs ? ( i think i'm wrong )

Quote :  1 billion Chinese people can't be wrong


----------



## Barbara L

A billion Chinese people can't be wrong.--The Lost Boys


Quote:

"All major theme parks have delays.  When they opened Disneyland in 1956, nothing worked."

"Yeah, but John, if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists."

 Barbara


----------



## BigDog

BigDog said:
			
		

> Here's another line from it:
> 
> "I do not suppose you coulda speeda things up."


 
Nope, still no one got it!

Another quote:

"I am the Dread Pirate Roberts! There will be NO survivors!"


----------



## GB

The Princess Bride


----------



## mrsmac

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> oh oh oh!  LOVE this thread!  But I am stumped...... but here is one that has been stuck in head the last few days....
> 
> "MOLE!  Moley moley moley!  mooooollleeee"



Goldmember the third Austin Powers movie??


----------



## corazon

GB said:
			
		

> The Princess Bride


I can't believe it took 3 hints to get that one!  I would have gotten it right away!  My fave quotes from that movie "My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die." and "We are men of action, lies do not become us."  Here is my contribution:
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*





"*Hey, you guys!"[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## urmaniac13

Cora, is that Sloth from the Goonies?

my contribution.... "It's the shoes, right.  The shoes are tragic."


----------



## BigDog

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I can't believe it took 3 hints to get that one! I would have gotten it right away! My fave quotes from that movie "My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die." and "We are men of action, lies do not become us."


 
That movie is so quotable, I was trying to find lines that weren't so obvious. I knew the Dread Pirate Roberts would give it up. Also the Rhyming of Fesick (sp?) and Indigo (sp?) on the boat. Any mention of Cecilian would have blown it too, I think.


----------



## ronjohn55

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> "All major theme parks have delays. When they opened Disneyland in 1956, nothing worked."
> 
> "Yeah, but John, if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists."
> 
> Barbara


 
Jurassic Park


Quote: "Doctor. Doctor. Doctor. Doctor."


----------



## jkath

K-PAX (brilliant movie, imo)

Quote: "We've been given our parts in the nativity play. And I'm the lobster."
(this is from another favorite of mine)


----------



## corazon

BigDog said:
			
		

> That movie is so quotable, I was trying to find lines that weren't so obvious. I knew the Dread Pirate Roberts would give it up. Also the Rhyming of Fesick (sp?) and Indigo (sp?) on the boat. Any mention of Cecilian would have blown it too, I think.


 
I thought that's what you were doing.  Have you ever read the book?  It's excellent!


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> K-PAX (brilliant movie, imo)
> 
> Quote: "We've been given our parts in the nativity play. And I'm the lobster."
> (this is from another favorite of mine)


 
Love Actually.

"I can practically hear you getting fatter! "


----------



## corazon

jkath said:
			
		

> Quote: "We've been given our parts in the nativity play. And I'm the lobster."
> (this is from another favorite of mine)


 
_Love Actually!_
That's a favorite of mine too jkath!

This one is pretty obvious, but a favorite
"We named the dog Indiana."


----------



## ronjohn55

corazon90 said:
			
		

> This one is pretty obvious, but a favorite
> "We named the dog Indiana."


 
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade!

"Who's scruffy looking?!?"

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade!
> 
> "Who's scruffy looking?!?"
> 
> John


 
Empire Strikes Back
 
Still waiting for an answer to.....

"I can practially hear you getting fatter."


----------



## Home chef

Ken said:
			
		

> "I can practically hear you getting fatter! "


 
That would have to be David Spade talking to Chris Farley in Tommy Boy

Quote: "Badges! Badges! We don't need no stinking badges!"


----------



## Ken

Home chef said:
			
		

> Quote: "Badges! Badges! We don't need no stinking badges!"


 
One of the all-time greats, Blazing Saddles.

"If you have any poo, fling it now!"


----------



## TexasTamale

Madagascar~

Quote: Make yourself a dang Kaseadilla!


----------



## Home chef

God!!!!! Would that be from Napoleon Dynamite!!! Yup, I think it would Woo Hoo!

Here's an easy one...

Quote:  "Mama always said Life was like a box of chocolates"


----------



## TexasTamale

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Quote: Make yourself a dang Kaseadilla!


 
I CrAcKed-Up the way she pronounced it!!!!


"Mama always said Life was like a box of chocolates"...Good Ol' Boy "Forrest Gump" (loved that movie)

Quote: Every day above ground is a good day.


----------



## Piccolina

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Quote: Every day above ground is a good day.


* Scarface *


Quote: "Ahh, I'm going to have to go ahead and ask you to come in on Sunday, too"


----------



## GB

Office space. Classic 

OK no one has got this one yet...

"you know, for kids"


----------



## corazon

"There's no school like the old school"


----------



## middie

no idea about any of the above lol

" I'll be ba-ack"


----------



## jkath

Would that be my state's governator? lol Terminator, right?

--Why thank ye, Jack.
- You're welcome.
--Oh, not you. We named the monkey Jack.


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> --Why thank ye, Jack.
> - You're welcome.
> --Oh, not you. We named the monkey Jack.


Pirates of the Caribbean (I love it!)

Quote:

I want to be 30. Thirty and flirty and thriving.

 Barbara


----------



## ironchef

jkath said:
			
		

> Would that be my state's governator? lol Terminator, right?
> 
> --Why thank ye, Jack.
> - You're welcome.
> --Oh, not you. We named the monkey Jack.


 
Pirates of the Caribbean

How about this:

_"Do you want to go to jail, or do you want to go home?"_


----------



## Andy M.

Ken said:
			
		

> One of the all-time greats, Blazing Saddles...


 
That, "_Badges? Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!",_ quote was originally from Treasure of the Sierra Madre with Humphrey Bogart. I guess it could also have been in Saddles, that film saluted a lot of western classic lines and bits.


Quote:  "I'll have what she's having."


----------



## jkath

When Harry met Sally (another true classic!!!)

"Remember to memorize pages 39 to 110 for tomorrow's lesson."(hint: there was my favorite quote from this movie regarding penguins, but there was a reference that probably wouldn't be good for our younger viewers)


----------



## jkath

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I want to be 30. Thirty and flirty and thriving.
> 
> Barbara


One of my favorite favorite favorite movies, Barbara!!!
13 going on 30


okay, now back to the one I just posted....any takers?


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> "Remember to memorize pages 39 to 110 for tomorrow's lesson."(hint: there was my favorite quote from this movie regarding penguins, but there was a reference that probably wouldn't be good for our younger viewers)


Better off Dead

Quote: Hey, Mr. Peanut Butter Cups!

 Barbara


----------



## cara

hey! That's not fair... usually I'm quite good at this, but I don't know your films... or at least not in your language


----------



## middie

actually no jkath  it's paulie shore at the end of encino man lol


----------



## corazon

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Quote: Hey, Mr. Peanut Butter Cups!
> Barbara


 
50 First Dates
(Sounds like you, jkath abd I all like the same movies! )


----------



## texasgirl

corazon90 said:
			
		

> 50 First Dates
> (Sounds like you, jkath abd I all like the same movies! )


 
corazon, where's your movie quote?


----------



## ronjohn55

texasgirl said:
			
		

> corazon, where's your movie quote?


 
Texas, where's YOUR movie quote??     


"The jig is up!"
"And gone!!"


John


----------



## texasgirl

I'm not good at these, I just like looking to see who guesses right.


----------



## corazon

texasgirl said:
			
		

> corazon, where's your movie quote?


 
My quote is on the 4th page, nobody has gotten it yet.



> "There's no school like the old school"


 
Here's another hint
"They caught you on tape and you still got away with it?!  You must have been bookin'!  How fast do you think you were going?"


----------



## phinz

That's The Incredibles.

Quote: Let me tell you something about over there. It hurts over there. It's lonely over there. It's a war over there. They got 8 million ways for you to die and they're all permanent. This is real for me, this with you. If I want to stay with you, I gotta go back.


----------



## texasgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> That's The Incredibles.
> 
> Quote: Let me tell you something about over there. It hurts over there. It's lonely over there. It's a war over there. They got 8 million ways for you to die and they're all permanent. This is real for me, this with you. If I want to stay with you, I gotta go back.


 

AAAAAA, I know this and I can't think!!!!!!


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> That's The Incredibles.
> 
> Quote: Let me tell you something about over there. It hurts over there. It's lonely over there. It's a war over there. They got 8 million ways for you to die and they're all permanent. This is real for me, this with you. If I want to stay with you, I gotta go back.


 
Cool World

"This place is too fargin small.  We need to knock down that fargin wall, knock down that fargin wall, and knock down that fargin wall.  Now I'm really angry.  This is fargin war!"


----------



## phinz

Johnny Dangerously. Pretty decent movie.

"You find one in every car. You'll see."


----------



## Alix

Repo Man?

How about

Quote "I feel.....good!"


----------



## jkath

middie said:
			
		

> actually no jkath it's paulie shore at the end of encino man lol


 
which one Middie?

PS - Ken: that movie was full of farrrrrrrrrgin iceholes, if I remember correctly


----------



## middie

the movie Encino Man Jkath. with brendan frasier. at the very end paulie shore said "i'll be ba-ack" and then laughed


----------



## mish

Not verbatim --

There is no such thing as a mistake. There are the things that you do, and the things you don't do.

Unfaithful


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> which one Middie?
> 
> PS - Ken: that movie was full of farrrrrrrrrgin iceholes, if I remember correctly


 
You are correct!   There were also a few corksucking bastages.


----------



## jkath

Alix, I can't figure yours out....yet....

but until then, 

"Oh, honey, he's teasing you -  Nobody has two television sets."


----------



## corazon

jkath said:
			
		

> "Oh, honey, he's teasing you - Nobody has two television sets."


 
Back to the Future (but I thought it was 3 tvs?  Maybe I'm wrong.)

"We're not your classic superheros. We're not the favorites. We're the other guys."


----------



## Piccolina

corazon90 said:
			
		

> "We're not your classic superheros. We're not the favorites. We're the other guys."


 Mystery Men  

Quote: "Great balls of fire. Don't bother me anymore, and don't call me sugar."


----------



## jkath

Not a clue, Jessica! Doesn't even sound familiar...


----------



## Piccolina

jkath said:
			
		

> Not a clue, Jessica! Doesn't even sound familiar...


 I'll be happy to give you a clue....think back quite a few years (both in terms of when the movie was made and the historical theme of the film itself) 

(BTY - your avatar is too adorable! Soooo cute! )


----------



## jkath

still not a clue.....

as for the avatar, it's a photo my mom recently took on her afternoon beach walk during high surf. She's an amazing photographer!


----------



## Ken

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Mystery Men
> 
> Quote: "Great balls of fire. Don't bother me anymore, and don't call me sugar."


 
Gone with the Wind.

"Rams plagued by fumbles as earthquakes rock Los Angeles. Film at eleven." 
PS. I will provide clues for Alix's quote for the price of a Karma hit.


----------



## Alix

Kentucky Fried Movie

Ken...don't you dare! OK, I'll give a better quote, 

Quote: "I stole the baby, I stole the baby!" 

or "EEEEK! You're crawling with brownies! I hate Brownies!"

*think Val Kilmer*


----------



## jkath

Jessica's quote was from Gone with the Wind, eh? 
No wonder I didn't recognize it! Never saw it.

Alix - Willow? (I think)

"Excess within control" (hint: said by Christopher Plummer)


----------



## Alix

Yes! Willow!

Christopher Plummer or Christopher Reeve? 

Christopher Reeve said it in Somewhere in Time. Am I right?

OK, how about, 

Quote: "Oh Captain, my Captain"


----------



## mudbug

Boy, I'm a ditz.  Don't know any of these.  See if you guys know this one:

"I'm going to take a bath."
"I'll alert the media."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Yes! Willow!
> 
> Christopher Plummer or Christopher Reeve?
> 
> Christopher Reeve said it in Somewhere in Time. Am I right?
> 
> OK, how about,
> 
> Quote: "Oh Captain, my Captain"


 
Dead Poets Society

 "I am your father, Luke. Give in to the dark side of the force, you knob."


----------



## mudbug

Stark Nak*d Wars?


----------



## Ken

mudbug said:
			
		

> Stark Nak*d Wars?


 
No.... 

BTW, the answer to your last one is Arthur.


Maidrite should get this one....

"I am your father, Luke. Give in to the dark side of the force, you knob."


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> "I am your father, Luke. Give in to the dark side of the force, you knob."


 
"He saw Jedi 17 times you know."

Strange Brew.

OK how about...

"I see your Schwartz is as big as mine...but do you know how to use it?"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> "He saw Jedi 17 times you know."
> 
> Strange Brew.
> 
> OK how about...
> 
> "I see your Schwartz is as big as mine...but do you know how to use it?"


 
Spaceballs.

"She gave me a pen...I gave her my heart...she gave me a pen."


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> "She gave me a pen...I gave her my heart...she gave me a pen."


 
Um...Better off Dead? I am fuzzy on that one.

"They popped out of the snow....like daisies!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Um...Better off Dead? I am fuzzy on that one.
> 
> "They popped out of the snow....like daisies!"


 
Nope. Try again.


The answer to yours was Mulan.


----------



## Alix

SAY ANYTHING! I knew it was John Cusack. Ok, Mulan was right...your go.


----------



## Ken

"I'm storming your castle on my steed, m'lady."


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> "I'm storming your castle on my steed, m'lady."


 
Anchorman

"Now that we're men...I changed my underwear"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Anchorman
> 
> "Now that we're men...I changed my underwear"


 
Spongebob - The Movie

"You know, just simple lines intertwining, you know, very much like - I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece, really."


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> "You know, just simple lines intertwining, you know, very much like - I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece, really."


 
"But it goes to 11!" Easy one! Spinal tap. I'm gonna get you with the next one.



"Still think I have gorgeous eyes?"


----------



## Maidrite

Its "Strange Brew" Ken, One of My Favs 1983, Ya know what I mean, eh ?  


Movie Quote: Uh,guys. It's just tomato soup !


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> "But it goes to 11!" Easy one! Spinal tap. I'm gonna get you with the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> "Still think I have gorgeous eyes?"


 
Zathura.

"Alright everybody, drop your tacos or I'll blow your brains out."


----------



## TexasTamale

The Toxic Advenger~


"I didn't raise my kids to sit in the back of the bus. Get in there and you fight for your rights, okay?"


----------



## Ken

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> The Toxic Advenger~
> 
> 
> "I didn't raise my kids to sit in the back of the bus. Get in there and you fight for your rights, okay?"


 
Philadelphia.

"Congratulations, Jack. You just digested the bad guy. "


----------



## bubba_sybo

innerspace....

okay I think this one might be a wee bit obscure....

quote:"but yuckiness is truth"


----------



## TexasTamale

Need a Hint here.....you guys are tuff!!!!


----------



## bubba_sybo

think royalty....


----------



## bubba_sybo

hmmm....no takers ....hint: it is a most excellent movie


----------



## texasgirl

The only thing I can think of with that comment is Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## Alix

I thought it was Dukes of Hazzard. Dunno though. If I'm right then my next quote is:

"It's not a tumour!"


----------



## bubba_sybo

Alix said:
			
		

> I thought it was Dukes of Hazzard. Dunno though. If I'm right then my next quote is:
> 
> "It's not a tumour!"


 

both wrong,,,kindergaden cop

but u are getting warm with the bill and ted


----------



## Alix

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey? And right on the Kindergarten Cop.


----------



## jkath

"I told you he was real!"


----------



## bubba_sybo

jkath said:
			
		

> "I told you he was real!"


 
is it E.T.?

incorrecct on the bill and teds bogus jorney and excellent adventure....but you are getting warm..... think royalty....


----------



## texasgirl

The prince of Pennsylvania?



Quote: "Jodi doesn't like George"


----------



## bubba_sybo

Yay texas u r the the gerl ,I thought noone would get that


----------



## TexasTamale

Amityville Horror ~


Quote: Biology and the prejudices of others conspired to keep us childless.


----------



## Ken

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Amityville Horror ~
> 
> 
> Quote: Biology and the prejudices of others conspired to keep us childless.


 
Raising Arizona.

"Olaf Tryggvason used to throw up on every single voyage... the whole time... non-stop... puke... puke... puke. "
" Look! I don't feel BAD about it. I just feel ILL." 
" He used to puke in his sleep. "


----------



## jkath

bubba_sybo said:
			
		

> is it E.T.?
> ....


 
Nope! But, great guess - it certainly would have fit in!

Let's try it again...

_Quote_:"I told you he was real!"

and Ken, for the quote above....huh?


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> _Quote_:"I told you he was real!"


 
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe.

Any guesses yet for this one?

"Olaf Tryggvason used to throw up on every single voyage... the whole time... non-stop... puke... puke... puke. "
" Look! I don't feel BAD about it. I just feel ILL." 
" He used to puke in his sleep. "


----------



## GB

Lemony Snickets?


----------



## Ken

No, much older than that.
Also has a loose Monty Python connection.


----------



## GB

Ah must be Erik the Viking then.


----------



## Ken

GB said:
			
		

> Ah must be Erik the Viking then.


 
We have a winner!!!!


----------



## jkath

yes, Ken, it was Narnia - good going.

_Quote:_ "You don't tip FBI men!"
         "Sure you do!"


----------



## middie

Quote: " No disassemble Stephanie !!!!! "


----------



## GB

middie said:
			
		

> Quote: " No disassemble Stephanie !!!!! "


Short Circuit.


----------



## ronjohn55

jkath said:
			
		

> yes, Ken, it was Narnia - good going.
> 
> _Quote:_ "You don't tip FBI men!"
> "Sure you do!"


 
My Blue Heaven!

"You put what? In their WHAT?"


John


----------



## TexasTamale

need a clue here...can't "thunk" of nuffin


----------



## phinz

It's Revenge of the Nerds, isn't it? That's the "liquid heat" scene, IIRC.


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> It's Revenge of the Nerds, isn't it? That's the "liquid heat" scene, IIRC.


 
Yep!!

Ok, this was a running line in a series of movies...

"I've got a bad feeling about this..."

John


----------



## phinz

Too easy.

Star Wars 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## phinz

"Nice country, man. It's kinda like a Road Runner cartoon. Meep-meep!... I mean, it's kinda creepy, like there's too much open space. Do you feel that?"


----------



## jkath

You've got me stumped, phinz! hint?

and while we're waiting..........

*Quote*: "It was a run-by fruiting"


----------



## Andy M.

jkath said:
			
		

> ...*Quote*: "It was a run-by fruiting"


 
Mrs. Doubtfire!

QUOTE:  "You want me on that wall!  You NEED me on that wall!"


----------



## texasgirl

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Mrs. Doubtfire!
> 
> QUOTE: "You want me on that wall! You NEED me on that wall!"


 
A few good men??


"Did you say steak?"


----------



## PolishedTopaz

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> my contribution.... "It's the shoes, right. The shoes are tragic."


 
My Blue Heaven.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

GB said:
			
		

> "you know, for kids"


 
Hudsucker Proxy!


----------



## phinz

jkath said:
			
		

> You've got me stumped, phinz! hint?
> 
> and while we're waiting..........
> 
> *Quote*: "It was a run-by fruiting"


 
Penelope Spheeris flick. It also had Flea of Red Hot Chili Peppers, as well as Lee Ving of Fear in it. (She has this habit of using punk/alt stars in her movies.)

Lee Ving was named after a town in Montana in this one. He was just plain mean with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## Alix

texasgirl said:
			
		

> A few good men??
> 
> 
> "Did you say steak?"


 
Bump. This is the last one with no answer.


----------



## phinz

Deuce Bigalow, Male Gigolo.

Now answer mine.


----------



## Alix

"Nice country, man. It's kinda like a Road Runner cartoon. Meep-meep!... I mean, it's kinda creepy, like there's too much open space. Do you feel that?" 


This one? I'm stumped. Where's Ken when you need him?


----------



## phinz

Alix said:
			
		

> "Nice country, man. It's kinda like a Road Runner cartoon. Meep-meep!... I mean, it's kinda creepy, like there's too much open space. Do you feel that?"
> 
> 
> This one? I'm stumped. Where's Ken when you need him?


 
Yup. That one. I gave a hint: Penelope Spheeris flick. It also had Flea of Red Hot Chili Peppers, as well as Lee Ving of Fear in it. (She has this habit of using punk/alt stars in her movies.)

Lee Ving was named after a town in Montana in this one. He was just plain mean with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.

It's obscure, that's for sure. I'm kind of a vast repository of useless trivia and bad movies.


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> Yup. That one. I gave a hint: Penelope Spheeris flick. It also had Flea of Red Hot Chili Peppers, as well as Lee Ving of Fear in it. (She has this habit of using punk/alt stars in her movies.)
> 
> Lee Ving was named after a town in Montana in this one. He was just plain mean with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.
> 
> It's obscure, that's for sure. I'm kind of a vast repository of useless trivia and bad movies.


 
That would be Dudes.


How about an easy one...

"Demented and sad, but social..."

John


----------



## phinz

That's The Breakfast Club.


----------



## jkath

_*Quote*_: "I thought only hookers drank those things." 
            "Well, I know Mom sure likes them!"


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> _*Quote*_: "I thought only hookers drank those things."
> "Well, I know Mom sure likes them!"


 
One of Alix's favorites!  Blast from the Past.

Here's another one of her favs....

"I think we can assume that these entities are more advanced than us. Why don't they just come right out and tell us what's on their minds? "

 "You're more advanced than a cockroach, have you ever tried explaining yourself to one of them? "


----------



## GB

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> Hudsucker Proxy!


Way to go PolishedTopaz! I knew someone would finally get it


----------



## jkath

Ken, is that from Men In Black?


----------



## mudbug

jkath said:
			
		

> Ken, is that from Men In Black?


 
that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Ken

No....think more of flying creepy crawly stuff.....


----------



## texasgirl

Mothman prophecies!!



"I carried a watermelon"


----------



## pdswife

Dirty Dancing!   Finally I knew one!!!  Yippeee!




"Fraulein, is it to be at every meal, or merely at dinnertime, that you intend on leading us all through this rare and wonderful new world of... indigestion?"


----------



## phinz

The Sound of Music.

"You're lucky, she's lucky, I'm lucky, we're all lucky!"


----------



## Alix

Ooooo phinz...give us a hint here...new or old?


----------



## phinz

Well, it depends on how old you are. It came out in the '70s and is a popular movie to this day.

Here's another line from the same movie.

"Alright. Let's have the parents, the grandparents, all the close family..."


----------



## jkath

phinz....that sounds really familiar, but I can't figure it out - it's driving me nuts!!!!


*Quote:* (Sorry if it's not verbatum!)

"Eminem called. He needs an answer right away"
         "Plain!....no, Peanut!.....Plain!"


----------



## pckouris

Here's one for you all...my favorite movie!

"The Today Show was here in Cuba!"


----------



## texasgirl

jkath said:
			
		

> phinz....that sounds really familiar, but I can't figure it out - it's driving me nuts!!!!
> 
> 
> *Quote:* (Sorry if it's not verbatum!)
> 
> "Eminem called. He needs an answer right away"
> "Plain!....no, Peanut!.....Plain!"


 
13 going on 30 

Phinz, sounds familiar to me too. It's right on the tip of my tongue. I'll drink my coffee and see if my brain works then.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

My contribution...............


"I ain't doin any beauty pagents this week."


And 



"I..................over-reacted."


----------



## phinz

How about another hint?

"Oh, it's probably some kind of hunting lodge for rich weirdos."


----------



## jkath

phinz, I give up!


----------



## phinz

Rocky Horror Picture Show

Here's another one:

"Would you guys please hurry up? I'm breaking like 30 major laws here."


----------



## jkath

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

16 Candles, right?

*Quote:  *"Ladybugs, Katherine....lots and lots of ladybugs"


----------



## PolishedTopaz

First one think ...........Maine.

Second think............. newer. (not in Maine)


----------



## Alix

jkath said:
			
		

> *Quote: *"Ladybugs, Katherine....lots and lots of ladybugs"


 
Under the Tuscan Sun.


Quote: "And the normally reserved crowd at Augusta goes WILD!"


----------



## mudbug

I suck at this game.  So for revenge, here's a hard one (I hope):

"I *am* the **fin' Shore Patrol"


----------



## phinz

The Last Detail


----------



## phinz

The one before that is Caddyshack.


----------



## mudbug

phinz said:
			
		

> The Last Detail


 
rightio, phinz.  try this one:

"I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies."


----------



## phinz

Gone With The Wind


----------



## mudbug

OK, I see this will be a duel.........

"No thank you, Will"


----------



## jkath

*Quote: "*We are going to need considerably bigger buns!"


----------



## jkath

mud, is that from Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## mudbug

jkath said:
			
		

> mud, is that from Pirates of the Caribbean?


 
nope.  much older movie.  (but can't wait for the new P of C with Keith Richards as the dad)


----------



## TexasTamale

jkath said:
			
		

> *Quote: "*We are going to need considerably bigger buns!"


 
CALENDAR GIRLS 


Quote: "Well, right here on the public street, in the light of day, let me tell you, Miriam Deering, that murder starts in the heart, and its first weapon is a vicious tongue."


----------



## jkath

(Keith Richards! Faboo! I saw the preview for it, but was truly disappointed when I saw that it's release date is the beginning of July!)


okay, back to the game..............


----------



## mudbug

hint to phinz: uttered by actress famous as female TV detective (can't think of her name) to Orson Welles, father of Joanne Woodward in this movie


----------



## jkath

would that be Angela Landsbury?


----------



## phinz

I believe that's A Man For All Seasons. Great play. Pretty good movie. But Joanne Woodward wasn't in that movie. I'm going to say The Long Hot Summer, since that's the only movie that I can think of that they were in together.


----------



## phinz

"Hey Jess! This one smells like a dead polecat!"


----------



## luckytrim

> "No thank you, Will"


 
Good Will Hunting


----------



## luckytrim

"little Bas--rd shot me right in the a--"


----------



## mudbug

phinz said:
			
		

> I believe that's A Man For All Seasons. Great play. Pretty good movie. But Joanne Woodward wasn't in that movie. I'm going to say The Long Hot Summer, since that's the only movie that I can think of that they were in together.


 
you would be right again, phinz.  One of my favorite oldie movies.


----------



## phinz

FWIW, that same line *was* also in Good Will Hunting like luckytrim said, but since you said it was an oldie I had to reach back into my AMC Channel memory. For clean-up, so there's no confusion as to which quote is next, the one posted by luckytrim is from 
Blazing Saddles. 

My new one is above, but I'll repeat it: "Hey Jess! This one smells like a dead polecat!"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> FWIW, that same line *was* also in Good Will Hunting like luckytrim said, but since you said it was an oldie I had to reach back into my AMC Channel memory. For clean-up, so there's no confusion as to which quote is next, the one posted by luckytrim is from
> Blazing Saddles.
> 
> My new one is above, but I'll repeat it: "Hey Jess! This one smells like a dead polecat!"


 
Near Dark

"Eventually he was hospitalized for being such a nerd."


----------



## Alix

I GOT IT! Big Chill! (Took me FOREVER though!)


Quote: "I'll be right bat" (theme from Raiders playing in the background)


----------



## luckytrim

tuffie.......................


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> I GOT IT! Big Chill! (Took me FOREVER though!)
> 
> 
> Quote: "I'll be right bat" (theme from Raiders playing in the background)


 
HINT:  The quoted character was holding a tennis racket at the time.

(Alix is being a bit of a stinker here. )


----------



## Jenny

Helloooo, Tombstone!!  One Of Val Kilmers Finest Hours!  I Absolutely Love That Movie!


----------



## Jenny

OOPS,  sorry everybody!  I got a little excited over Texas tamale's name that line and didn't notice this thread was 18 pages long!  If someone in the mix guessed "I'm your Huckleberry"  well done and sorry about my impulsive fingers!

How 'bout this one...  "I guess it comes down to two simple choices, we can get busy living or we can get busy dying"


----------



## Ken

Jenny said:
			
		

> How 'bout this one... "I guess it comes down to two simple choices, we can get busy living or we can get busy dying"


 
Shawshank Redemption.

Back to Alix's....

"I'll be right bat."

Hint #2....Kevin Kline plays character who uttered said quote.


----------



## phinz

It's The Big Chill again.


----------



## phinz

"So this is how liberty dies.... With thunderous applause."


----------



## Piccolina

phinz said:
			
		

> "So this is how liberty dies.... With thunderous applause."


 Star Wars: Episode 3 Revenge of the Sith

Quote: "Can we just hold each other for the rest of our lives?"


----------



## luckytrim

> "little Bas--rd shot me right in the a--"


.was from "blazing saddles"



> "Can we just hold each other for the rest of our lives?"


 
from "a league of their own"

"Well, it's not the men in your life that counts, it's the life in your men."


----------



## phinz

I'm No Angel. Mae West is *awesome.*

"The wind blows so hard the ocean gets up on its hind legs and walks right across the land."


----------



## luckytrim

GREAT MOVIE!!
"Key Largo" (?)


"_You talkin' to me?_ You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Well, who the **** else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well, I'm the only one here. Who the f--k do you think you're talkin' to?"


----------



## TexasTamale

Taxi Driver



Quote:"Well, right here on the public street, in the light of day, let me tell you, Miriam Deering, that murder starts in the heart, and its first weapon is a vicious tongue."


----------



## luckytrim

..............our movie tastes seem to run in tandem 

"hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte"



"I could dance with you till the cows come home...On second thought, I'd rather dance with the cows when you came home."


----------



## phinz

Ooooooooooooohhhh.... That's an *ancient* one. I love the Marx Brothers.

If I'm remembering correctly, that would be Duck Soup.


----------



## phinz

One of my all-time fave movies. Robert Duvall was amazing in a supporting role:

"I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream. That's my nightmare."


----------



## luckytrim

> "I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream. That's my nightmare."


 
My man Kurtz!!!!
"Apocolypse, now!"

"(But you don't understand, Osgood. Uh, I'm a man.) 
Well, nobody's perfect!"


----------



## mudbug

luckytrim: Victor Victoria?


----------



## jkath

luckytrim said:
			
		

> "(But you don't understand, Osgood. Uh, I'm a man.)
> Well, nobody's perfect!"


 
Some like it hot!


"To me, you are not a man, and you are not a woman. You are an angel"
"Well, that's healthy"


----------



## PolishedTopaz

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> My contribution...............
> 
> 
> "I ain't doin any beauty pagents this week."
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> "I..................over-reacted."


 
Bump.......no guesses?


----------



## Alix

OW, you guys are making my brain hurt. I can't keep track of which quote I'm supposed to be figuring out.


----------



## jkath

jkath said:
			
		

> "To me, you are not a man, and you are not a woman. You are an angel"
> "Well, that's healthy"


 
Try mine, Alix


----------



## luckytrim

..........................stumped!!


----------



## phinz

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> Bump.......no guesses?



Dolores Claiborne.

"Always winter, never Christmas."


----------



## mudbug

Boy, am I watching the wrong movies.  I hardly know any of these.


----------



## Alix

jkath said:
			
		

> Try mine, Alix


 
I'm stuck. Hints?


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Dolores Claiborne.
> 
> "Always winter, never Christmas."


 
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe?


----------



## phinz

Yup. You're next.


----------



## Ken

Ok...let's see if anyone can get this one.....

"Well, _somebody _did the dishes."


----------



## Alix

Saturday the 14th?


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Saturday the 14th?


 
Yes.   A lot of fun you are.

You're up.


----------



## Alix

OK, how about....

"Badgers? We don't need no steenking badgers!"

(jkath, still need a hint on yours please!)


----------



## phinz

UHF. A parrothead should know this one.


----------



## phinz

"Visits? That would indicate visitors"


----------



## Alix

Plan 9 from Outer Space?


----------



## phinz

Yuppers.


----------



## Alix

WOOHOO! Took a stab in the dark at that one. OK...how about....


"Farging Iceholes!"


----------



## texasgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> "Visits? That would indicate visitors"


 
That sounds like a dopey alien movie that had aliens in a cemetary.


----------



## jkath

Alix said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! Took a stab in the dark at that one. OK...how about....
> 
> 
> "Farging Iceholes!"


 
heyyyyyy...Ken and I already had a talk about that one....Johnny Dangerously.


Quote: "I love you"
             "I know."


----------



## Alix

You got it jkath. I didn't realize you had chatted about that one. I LOVE that movie. 

As for yours...I think I watched that one recently, its ringing a bell but it is escaping my brain...give me a minute.

Edit: DUH! Its Han to Leia in um....Return of the Jedi?


----------



## jkath

hint: it's in two movies.


----------



## Alix

Ok, I think I got one of them...whats the other? 

Return of the Jedi and what?


----------



## phinz

Empire Strikes Back in the Carbonite freezing room.


----------



## luckytrim

how about this'n..
"laugh while you still can, monkey boy!"


----------



## phinz

Buckaroo Banzai. Far too easy.


----------



## phinz

"I'm too old for this kind of thing. Wake me up when the planet is destroyed."


----------



## luckytrim

GREAT movie (if i'm right)
"wizards"



"“Apaches, Captain! The hills are swarmin' with 'em.”


----------



## phinz

Yup. Wizards. Awesome movie that is *finally* on DVD.


----------



## phinz

Oh, and I know the answer to yours, but I'm going to let others try instead of hogging the answers.


----------



## jkath

phinz and luckytrim....you are aware you are twins seperated at birth, right?

I've no clue!
(and phinz, I'm sending karma your way for not only answering the Empire question, but also stating the scene!)


----------



## phinz

Hey. What's a total Star Wars geek sposedta do?


----------



## jkath

I don't know....ask my older boy! He loves it too 

Okay back to the subject at hand....

*Quote:* "These are definitely not my underwear."


----------



## phinz

Now I know both.


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> I don't know....ask my older boy! He loves it too
> 
> Okay back to the subject at hand....
> 
> *Quote:* "These are definitely not my underwear."


 
"K-Mart Sucks."

I'm guessing this is Rainman, is that correct jkath?



"Seagull sickle... Pelican bon-bon... ALBATROSS."


----------



## Alix

Hmmmmm...a little British humour to liven the day Ken?

You will note I didn't answer and spoil your fun.


----------



## luckytrim

okay phinz- here's an easy one to pass the time.......

"Wa saba ani mako, o tar yey, rama kong."


----------



## phinz

Obviously it's one of the King Kongs. I'd guess the 1930s version.

The answers to the others are:
"“Apaches, Captain! The hills are swarmin' with 'em.” - Stagecoach.

"Seagull sickle... Pelican bon-bon... ALBATROSS." - Monty Python, Live at the Hollywood Bowl.


----------



## phinz

"Today is Christmas! There will be a magic show at zero-nine-thirty!"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "Today is Christmas! There will be a magic show at zero-nine-thirty!"


 
Full Metal Jacket. 

"Go and boil your bottoms, you sons of silly persons!"


----------



## jkath

yes, Ken it was rainman....definitely.....

as for yours, it sounds like Monty Python to me, so I'll guess (as I'm not familiar with much) and guess Holy Grail.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

phinz said:
			
		

> Dolores Claiborne.
> 
> "Always winter, never Christmas."


 

Good job Phinz!

I got another one........."I don't know, but if you got em I bet they belong to somebody else."


----------



## phinz

We have Paper Moon (Scruples? What scruples?) and Monty Python and the Holy Grail (I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!)


----------



## jkath

Better get this one - one of my favorite movies: 

*Quote:* "My dad? Well, he's always been........ like an uncle to me. 
Yeah..... Uncle Dad."


----------



## phinz

That's a Mel Gibson movie, but it's escaping me...


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> Better get this one - one of my favorite movies:
> 
> *Quote:* "My dad? Well, he's always been........ like an uncle to me.
> Yeah..... Uncle Dad."


 
What Women Want.

"What's the deal with your hair? You doing stunt work for Billy Ray Cyrus?"


----------



## buckytom

that's from joe dirt.

ok here's one, "it's easy to be a holy man at the top of a mountain"

hint: somerset maugham


----------



## Ken

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's from joe dirt.
> 
> ok here's one, "it's easy to be a holy man at the top of a mountain"
> 
> hint: somerset maugham


 
The Razor's Edge

'We're not gonna have a war, we're gonna have the appearance of a war. '


----------



## phinz

Wag the Dog. Funny, funny movie.


----------



## Alix

OK phinz, just noticed your location and LMAO. You and Ken would get along very well I think, clearly you have not only the same taste in movies, but the same sense of humour.


----------



## Alix

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll quote a movie line, you guess the movie...then quote another line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


 
Thought I should repost the original "rules" for this thread as we are several pages in now. 

phinz, you're up. Go easy on us would you?


----------



## phinz

One of my favorites of all time:

"Someday I think you and I are going to have a serious disagreement."


----------



## luckytrim

y'all just blew on by the kong one?? i'm offended, lol


----------



## Alix

luckytrim said:
			
		

> y'all just blew on by the kong one?? i'm offended, lol


 
Didn't someone get that one?



			
				phinz said:
			
		

> One of my favorites of all time:
> 
> "Someday I think you and I are going to have a serious disagreement."


 
Thinking....

Last of the Mohicans?

If that is right then my quote is: "You BURNED the dog!" and in case that is too obscure then add in "Grouper, its grouper."


----------



## mudbug

Something About Mary, Alix?

here's my puzzler (not all that puzzling; I suck at this game):
"I'll have what she's having."


----------



## wasabi

*Was that Sleepless in Seattle?*

How about this one "I like to go swimmin’ with bowlegged women "


----------



## Andy M.

mudbug said:
			
		

> ..."I'll have what she's having."


 
When Harry Met Sally.


Quote: "I strenuously object!"


----------



## phinz

I believe that's A Few Good Men.


----------



## phinz

"Thou art a subject of the divine, created in the image of man, by the masses, for the masses."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "Thou art a subject of the divine, created in the image of man, by the masses, for the masses."


 
THX 1138

"You're not someone I could get interested in, Craig, you play with dolls."


----------



## Alix

mudbug said:
			
		

> Something About Mary, Alix?
> 
> here's my puzzler (not all that puzzling; I suck at this game):
> "I'll have what she's having."


 
Nope, anyone who wants to try mine can scroll up. Otherwise work on Ken's.


----------



## luckytrim

Being John Malkovich



"We all go a little mad sometimes"


----------



## Ken

luckytrim said:
			
		

> Being John Malkovich
> 
> 
> 
> "We all go a little mad sometimes"


 
Psycho   

"Strong as an ox, and almost as smart."


----------



## phinz

Oooooohhhh... classic horror. 

Psycho.


----------



## phinz

Ken said:
			
		

> "Strong as an ox, and almost as smart."


 
I think Jethro Clampett said that, but IIRC it was in the television show, so I'm stumped.


----------



## Alix

Just one of the Guys. Lets try this again.

"You BURNED the dog!" and in case that is too obscure then add in "Grouper, its grouper."


----------



## phinz

She's Having a Baby


----------



## phinz

"How 'bout you, Lash LaRue? Can you keep your spurs from jinglin' and janglin'? "


----------



## wasabi

Anybody want to take a quess on mine? It's one of ny favs.


----------



## ronjohn55

wasabi said:
			
		

> Anybody want to take a quess on mine? It's one of ny favs.


 
Wasabi, if that's the line I think it is, it's from the same movie that spawned

"We're gonna need a bigger boat..."

John


----------



## TXguy

ronjohn, I don't know yours, but here's one from my favorite movie:

'Be careful what you shoot at. The objects in here don't respond well to bullets.'


----------



## mudbug

Andy M. said:
			
		

> When Harry Met Sally.
> 
> 
> Quote: "I strenuously object!"


 
Right on, Andy.  Back to being stuck on stupid for me - don't know yours.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

Ya'll leave me stumped on these........


but my shot again.....

"Go peddle crazy somewhere else, we are full up here."


----------



## wasabi

> Wasabi, if that's the line I think it is, it's from the same movie that spawned
> 
> "We're gonna need a bigger boat..."


----------



## phinz

I thought that the last person to answer was supposed to pose the next one. Who answered last and which guess are we on? I consolidated it once with a couple of answers in one...


----------



## Alix

Can you consolidate for us again phinz? I confess I am completely confused, there are too many unanswered ones out there for my poor brain. And yes, the idea is to answer one and then post the next quote. 

Hint: for those of you who feel "at sea" there are lots of good movie quote sites out there.


----------



## jkath

THANK YOU PHINZ AND ALIX!
I was way too confused.

Okay, nobody post till they're all consolidated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix

OK, here is my shot at it. PolishedTopaz's is As Good as it Gets.

Wasabi's...um...Jaws?

That just leaves TX with "Be careful what you shoot at. The objects in here don't respond well to bullets."

I don't have a clue here. So that is what is up I believe.


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, here is my shot at it. PolishedTopaz's is As Good as it Gets.
> 
> Wasabi's...um...Jaws?
> 
> That just leaves TX with "Be careful what you shoot at. The objects in here don't respond well to bullets."
> 
> I don't have a clue here. So that is what is up I believe.


 
Yep, Jaws it was!

The next one? The Hunt for Red October

Hmmm...

"Have You seen the light?"

John


----------



## Alix

Um...is that the Exorcist?


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> Um...is that the Exorcist?


 
Nope, not the exorcist...  It was based in Chicago....

John


----------



## Alix

I am stumped. I don't suppose you would offer another clue?


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> I am stumped. I don't suppose you would offer another clue?


 
"Here it is! Bob's Country Bunker!"

John


----------



## Alix

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> "Here it is! Bob's Country Bunker!"
> 
> John


 
OH OH OH....The Blues Brothers?? I think I got it. I have to sign off but if I'm right then my quote is:

"How's it goin' royal ugly dudes?"


----------



## phinz

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## phinz

"Beer is for breakfast around here. Drink or be gone."


----------



## buckytom

that's from cocktail.

here's one:

"poetry doesn't belong to those who write it; it belongs to those who need it."


----------



## phinz

Il Postino.


----------



## phinz

"I always look well when I'm near death."


----------



## jkath

you watch Greta Garbo, phinz? I'm impressed!

That's from Camille.

"There's a canon in my porthole!"


----------



## buckytom

i'm embarrased to know this one. it's from miss congeniality 2.

ok: ""you know, i don't mean to embarrass you, but i'm a rather brilliant surgeon. perhaps I could help you with that hump".


----------



## jkath

Young Frankenstein.

Okay, here's the biggest gimme, but a true classic:

Quote: "You'll shoot your eye out!"


----------



## mudbug

Yay! I know one.  jkath, that is from A Christmas Story.

Another easy one - 

"Who are those guys?"


----------



## TXguy

jkath said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the biggest gimme, but a true classic:
> 
> Quote: "You'll shoot your eye out!"




I've seen that one. That's from Sergeant York, when the new recriuts for the army are having target practice. It's one of our favorites.

Now, on to the next one: "Hey, you! Back away from my wife!"


----------



## phinz

Consolidating again, we have:



> "Who are those guys?"



Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.



> "Hey, you! Back away from my wife!"



Shrek 2

New one:

"Who cares about your old Balkan revolutions, anyway? You have them all the time. "


----------



## Dina

phinz said:
			
		

> New one:
> 
> "Who cares about your old Balkan revolutions, anyway? You have them all the time. "


 
Darn! No clue!

New one:

"Scare?"
"Terrify. Mortify. Petrified. Stupefy by you."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Consolidating again, we have:
> 
> 
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Shrek 2
> 
> New one:
> 
> "Who cares about your old Balkan revolutions, anyway? You have them all the time. "


 
The Prince and the Showgirl.   

Don't know Dina's.


----------



## jkath

actually, txguy, mudbug had it - it was from Christmas Story. Remember the Red Rider BB Gun?


okay, still working on Dina's


			
				dina said:
			
		

> "Scare?"
> "Terrify. Mortify. Petrified. Stupefy by you."


----------



## phinz

> "Terrify. Mortify. Petrified. Stupefy by you."



A Beautiful Mind


----------



## phinz

"Now I've been shot at three times before. Twice on purpose and once by accident. And I'm still here. And I'm gonna be here for as long as I want to be."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "Now I've been shot at three times before. Twice on purpose and once by accident. And I'm still here. And I'm gonna be here for as long as I want to be."


 
Get Shorty

"I don't believe this! I've got a trig midterm tomorrow, and I'm being chased by Guido the killer pimp."


----------



## jkath

Risky Buisness, Ken


*Quote:* "I want to *touch* it!"


----------



## luckytrim

> *Quote:* "I want to *touch* it!"


 
Finding nemo


“Somebody's comin', Pa.”
“Well, let him come.”


----------



## phinz

Shane.

"At thirteen I knew everythng. Senlity set in sometime after that.*"*


----------



## mudbug

phinz, you are killing me.  Dunno, dunno, dunno.

Know this one?
"I'm just gettin' started!"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Shane.
> 
> "At thirteen I knew everythng. Senlity set in sometime after that.*"*


 
Torch Song Trilogy.


Don't know Mudbug's


----------



## Alix

mudbug said:
			
		

> Know this one?
> "I'm just gettin' started!"


 
Mudbug, we need more to go on here. I'm stumped too. Hint please?


----------



## phinz

I believe it's an Al Pacino movie, but I'm not sure which one.

I'll guess Scent of a Woman. I can picture him in my mind.


----------



## Alix

Or maybe that one where he is the Devil? With Keanu Reeves? Argh...need more coffee.


----------



## mudbug

Once again, phinz nailed it.

phinz, in addition to knowing every lyric to every Buffett tune, have you seen every movie on the planet?


----------



## phinz

I work in the theatre industry.


----------



## texasgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> I work in the theatre industry.


 
no fair, no fair!!


----------



## ronjohn55

texasgirl said:
			
		

> no fair, no fair!!


 
Hmm... Not sure about that one!

How about "Would you mind not shooting at the thermonuclear weapons?"

John


----------



## mudbug

Dr. Strangelove, John?


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Hmm... Not sure about that one!
> 
> How about "Would you mind not shooting at the thermonuclear weapons?"
> 
> John


 
Broken Arrow.  

"What are your legs?" 
" Springs. Steel springs. "
" What are they going to do? "
" Hurl me down the track. "
"How fast can you run?" 
" As fast as a leopard. "
" How fast are you going to run? "
" As fast as a leopard." 
"Then lets see you do it. "


----------



## phinz

texasgirl said:
			
		

> no fair, no fair!!


 
Well, I failed to say I'm in Human Resources in the theatre industry.


----------



## mudbug

IATSE, phinz?


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Broken Arrow.
> 
> "What are your legs?"
> " Springs. Steel springs. "
> " What are they going to do? "
> " Hurl me down the track. "
> "How fast can you run?"
> " As fast as a leopard. "
> " How fast are you going to run? "
> " As fast as a leopard."
> "Then lets see you do it. "


 
Bump..........


----------



## Alix

Gallipoli



"I see your schwartz is as big as mine...but do you know how to use it?"


----------



## ronjohn55

Spaceballs!!

"I want to hear yes..."

John


----------



## jkath

(*well, that can be taken a number of ways.....*)

not a clue, John....hints?


----------



## phinz

mudbug said:
			
		

> IATSE, phinz?



Nah. I work for an actual exhibition company. We're likely IATSE and NATO members, though. Actually, I *know* we're NATO members. Got to spend some time at SHOWEST a couple of years ago.


----------



## ronjohn55

jkath said:
			
		

> (*well, that can be taken a number of ways.....*)
> 
> not a clue, John....hints?


 
Think Ferris Bueller meets The Godfather....

John


----------



## Alix

Still stumped...can you give us another quote or hint ronjohn?


----------



## ronjohn55

Whoo Hoo!!

I came up with a stumper!!!

This movie came out in 1990 and centered on Clark Kellog and Carmine Sabatini...

John


----------



## Alix

OK, I didn't know it, but I looked it up. The Freshman?

Quote: "Bye, bye boys! Have fun storming the castle!"


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, I didn't know it, but I looked it up. The Freshman?
> 
> Quote: "Bye, bye boys! Have fun storming the castle!"


 
Yep!

And that one is from The Princess Bride

Hmm... Ok, this one should be easy....

I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that...

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> And that one is from The Princess Bride
> 
> Hmm... Ok, this one should be easy....
> 
> I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that...
> 
> John


 

2001 A Space Odyssey


From one of my favorites....


"I think we have the kind of friendship where if I were the devil, you'd be the only one I would tell."


----------



## Alix

OK, I know this one...but I will wait a bit to see if anyone else gets it.


----------



## jkath

don't know Ken's yet, but ronjohn, if you'd have said "komodo" as your hint, I'd have had it in a second!

Okay, back to the game....


----------



## luckytrim

"Made it, Ma! Top of the world!"


----------



## jkath

Ken said:
			
		

> "I think we have the kind of friendship where if I were the devil, you'd be the only one I would tell."


 
Still working on Ken's.............


----------



## Ken

luckytrim said:
			
		

> "Made it, Ma! Top of the world!"


 
White Heat.   (Really reaching into the old vault aren't ya? )

Any guesses on this one yet?

"I think we have the kind of friendship where if I were the devil, you'd be the only one I would tell."


----------



## phinz

Good movie, though I'm not much of a William Hurt fan. Broadcast News

"You wouldn't be able to do these awful things to me if I weren't still in this chair."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Good movie, though I'm not much of a William Hurt fan. Broadcast News
> 
> "You wouldn't be able to do these awful things to me if I weren't still in this chair."


 
Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?

"The American Express Card. Don't steal home without it. "


----------



## ronjohn55

Major League!

New Legs! You got new legs!

John


----------



## jkath

Forrest Gump

*Quote:* "When I grow up and get married, I'm living alone!"


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> Forrest Gump
> 
> *Quote:* "When I grow up and get married, I'm living alone!"


 
Home Alone. 

"Well, my name's Dewey Oxburger. My friends call me Ox. I dont know if you've noticed, but I got a slight weight problem."


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Home Alone.
> 
> "Well, my name's Dewey Oxburger. My friends call me Ox. I dont know if you've noticed, but I got a slight weight problem."


 
Stripes. 




"Oh my gosh, bend and snap...works every time!"


----------



## jkath

Ah!!! Legallly Blonde

*Quote:* "What the he** are you doing here?"
"Being shot in the butt."


----------



## Alix

CRAP! I thought the guys would be stumped on that one. Didn't count on you being here jkath!


----------



## jkath

hee hee hee....never ask a blonde about a blonde movie!
now....back to my quote.....


----------



## Alix

> "What the he** are you doing here?...Being shot in the butt."


 
Bird on a wire?


How about...

Quote:"You wanna have a catch?"


----------



## phinz

I stumbled onto that movie at the theatre when nothing else looked good and wound up being able to call it one of my all-time faves. That's Field of Dreams. Excellent, excellent movie.


----------



## phinz

"I'm afraid that the visit of a such a distinguished critic may cause my children to become conceited."


----------



## Alix

House of Wax?


----------



## phinz

Yup. The greatest Vincent Price movie of all time. It haunted me as a child.


----------



## Alix

OK then, 

Quote: "Oh no."
           "Ooooooh yes!"

And since this is a bit obscure my hint is, kids movie, Matt Damon's voice.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK then,
> 
> Quote: "Oh no."
> "Ooooooh yes!"
> 
> And since this is a bit obscure my hint is, kids movie, Matt Damon's voice.


 
Spirit.

"Earn this."


----------



## Alix

Dang it Ken! I thought no one would get that one!

Saving Private Ryan.


Quote:"Its twue its twue!!!"


----------



## buckytom

barbara walters was in a movie?????


----------



## jkath

lol bucky!!!! Barbara Walters meets Bugs Bunny and Jar Jar Binks?


----------



## phinz

That's Young Frankenstein.

Here's a gimme: "A man takes a drop too much once in a while, it's only human nature."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> That's Young Frankenstein.
> 
> Here's a gimme: "A man takes a drop too much once in a while, it's only human nature."


 
Oooh my. I can't believe it.....you got one wrong! 

"It's Twue, it's twue" was from Blazing Saddles wasn't it?

(Yours is from the African Queen by the way.)


----------



## Alix

Yes it was Blazing Saddles. Madeleine Khan (sp?) was referring to the size of...well...you get the picture. 

Ken, you're up. Do you want to go for a double and do phinz's too?


----------



## phinz

Whoops. I was thinking: "Roll, roll, roll..."


----------



## Ken

"What are you gonna do, shoot all of us? "
" No Ace, just you."


----------



## phinz

That's Stand By Me. Another great one!

A guilty pleasure for me: "This is the eighties. If you can achieve puberty, you can achieve a past."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> That's Stand By Me. Another great one!
> 
> A guilty pleasure for me: "This is the eighties. If you can achieve puberty, you can achieve a past."


 
Steel Magnolias.  yikes. 

"You have the whitest white-part-of-the-eyes I've ever seen. Do you floss?"


----------



## Alix

Hot Shots



"Red...No Blue! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Hot Shots
> 
> 
> 
> "Red...No Blue! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"


 
The GRAAAAAIL!

"Is that a rabbit in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Alix

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


"You're going the right way for a smacked bottom"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Who Framed Roger Rabbit
> 
> 
> "You're going the right way for a smacked bottom"


 
Shrek

"HEAD! PANTS! NOW!"


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Shrek
> 
> "HEAD! PANTS! NOW!"


 
So I Married an Ax Murderer


I'm too lazy to see if I've done this one already or not, but it is one of my favourites.

"Strange things are afoot at the Circle K"


----------



## jkath

Bill and Ted's excellent Adventure 
(PS - just drove by the circle K in San Dimas yesterday)

I'm all outta quotes...someone else think of one...


----------



## phinz

"title does not dictate behavior."


----------



## buckytom

that's from "clerks".

"now remember, things look bad and it looks like you're not gonna make it, then you gotta get mean. i mean plumb, mad-dog mean."


----------



## Alix

Clint Eastwood right buckytom? I'm fresh out of quotes too, so I'll let someone else answer this baby, just bumping it up.


----------



## Ken

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's from "clerks".
> 
> "now remember, things look bad and it looks like you're not gonna make it, then you gotta get mean. i mean plumb, mad-dog mean."


 
The Outlaw Josey Wales

"I mean, there are two Darren Stevens, right? Dick York and Dick Sargeant. Yeah, right, as if we wouldn't notice! Oh hold on: Dick York, Dick Sergeant, Sergeant York... Wow, thats weird!"


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> The Outlaw Josey Wales
> 
> "I mean, there are two Darren Stevens, right? Dick York and Dick Sargeant. Yeah, right, as if we wouldn't notice! Oh hold on: Dick York, Dick Sergeant, Sergeant York... Wow, thats weird!"


 
Ok, I left this for a couple of days since you complained that I am doing all of yours. Its Wayne's World.


Quote: "Don't look at me. I aint biting no more butts"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Ok, I left this for a couple of days since you complained that I am doing all of yours. Its Wayne's World.
> 
> 
> Quote: "Don't look at me. I aint biting no more butts"


 
Mulan

"This is just a delay -- all major theme parks have delays. When they opened Disneyland in 1956, nothing worked." 
"Yeah, but John, if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists."


----------



## phinz

Jurassic Park

"Look son, being a good shot, being quick with a pistol, that don't do no harm, but it don't mean much next to being cool-headed."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "Look son, being a good shot, being quick with a pistol, that don't do no harm, but it don't mean much next to being cool-headed."


 
Unforgiven

"All dames are alike: they reach down your throat and they can grab your heart, pull it out and they throw it on the floor, step on it with their high heels, spit on it, shove it in the oven and cook the **** out of it. Then they slice it into little pieces, slam it on a hunk of toast, and serve it to you and then expect you to say, "Thanks, honey, it was delicious."


----------



## Alix

Dead Men don't wear Plaid. 

(are we the only ones playing anymore? If we are, I am going to have to break down and start Googling for really hard ones for you Ken)

Quote:"You're a little scary you know...Brilliant, but scary."


----------



## jkath

okay, I've heard my son say this, so I'm guessing it's from one of the Harry Potter films.

One of my all time favs:  Quote: Bedsheets! Who invited _that_ kid?


----------



## Alix

Um....Toy Story?


----------



## Alix

"You know, I'm so glad I never got involved with you. I just would have ended up being some woman you had to get up out of bed and leave at 3:00 in the morning and go clean your andirons, and you don't even have a fireplace, not that I would know this."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> "You know, I'm so glad I never got involved with you. I just would have ended up being some woman you had to get up out of bed and leave at 3:00 in the morning and go clean your andirons, and you don't even have a fireplace, not that I would know this."


 
When Harry Met Sally

"I'm picking out a Thermos for you. Not an ordinary Thermos for you. But the extra best Thermos that you can buy, with vinyl and stripes and a cup built right in."


----------



## phinz

The Jerk.

"I hate being dependable"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> The Jerk.
> 
> "I hate being dependable"


 
Black Hawk Down 

"Women have choices, and men have responsibilities."


----------



## Alix

Parenthood.


"You know, you need a license to buy a dog, to drive a car - heck, you even need a license to catch a fish. But they'll let any (edited for content) be a father.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Parenthood.
> 
> 
> "You know, you need a license to buy a dog, to drive a car - heck, you even need a license to catch a fish. But they'll let any (edited for content) be a father.


 
Getting cute are you?  
Again...from Parenthood.

"Excuse me. May I go to the bathroom first? 
" Of course you may." 
"Thank you."


----------



## Alix

More Steve Martin? I'm going to leave this for a bit and see if anyone else gets it.


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Getting cute are you?
> Again...from Parenthood.
> 
> "Excuse me. May I go to the bathroom first?
> " Of course you may."
> "Thank you."


 
That's Dirty Rotten Scoundrels

How about this one "I ain't got time to bleed"

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> That's Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
> 
> How about this one "I ain't got time to bleed"
> 
> John


 
Some movie with Jesse Ventura I'm guessing?


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Some movie with Jesse Ventura I'm guessing?


 
Yep! you're getting warmer.

John


----------



## buckytom

isn't that from "predator"?


----------



## Alix

Think you are up buckytom. (BTW, I think that line is followed by, You got time to duck?)


----------



## Alix

Bump. Bucky...need a quote.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

"does this tie make me look fat"?
"no, your face does".
Tommy Boy


----------



## buckytom

ok, sorry i'm late. here's one: "maybe you can suggest something. as a matter of fact, you do suggest something. to me you suggest a baboon."


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I cheated. But here are some of the WORST lines in movie history.

"Visits? That would indicate visitors."
--Army captain learning of alien visits in Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

"When I'm sitting here with you, I don't even think about the slime people."
--Hero to heroine in The Slime People (1962)

"Suck the coffin mushroom now."
--The Ultimate Vampire (1991)

"This is bad."
--Leonardo DiCaprio as the you-know-what hits the you-know-what in Titanic (1997)


----------



## Ken

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, sorry i'm late. here's one: "maybe you can suggest something. as a matter of fact, you do suggest something. to me you suggest a baboon."


 
Duck Soup

"What you need is a good bodyguard. "
" What I need is a good body. The one I've got isn't worth guarding."


----------



## Alix

I'm stumped. Are doing a Marx brothers theme here?


----------



## phinz

Yes, it's another Marx Brothers movie.

A Night in Casablanca.


----------



## phinz

"Have you ever seen a Commie drink a glass of water?"


----------



## phinz

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I cheated. But here are some of the WORST lines in movie history.


 
I nominate "I sense a plot to destroy the Jedi...."

You think? What gave you that idea? I about lost it laughing the first time I heard that line.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "Have you ever seen a Commie drink a glass of water?"


 
Dr. Strangelove

"No one laughs at a master of Quack Fu!"


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Dr. Strangelove
> 
> "No one laughs at a master of Quack Fu!"


 
Crap, now I have to admit to having seen Howard the Duck. I was hoping somebody else would get it first!  


"People train goes out of... Stubbsville."

John


----------



## Alix

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Crap, now I have to admit to having seen Howard the Duck. I was hoping somebody else would get it first!


You made me LOL ronjohn...I was leaving it alone for the same reason! And bump to the quote.




			
				ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> "People train goes out of... Stubbsville."
> 
> John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Crap, now I have to admit to having seen Howard the Duck. I was hoping somebody else would get it first!
> 
> 
> "People train goes out of... Stubbsville."
> 
> John


 
One of my favorite parts of the movie.....Planes, Trains & Automobiles.

 "But I know a good kid when I see one. Because they're ALL good kids, until dried-out, brain-dead skags like you drag them down and convince them they're no good. You so much as scowl at my niece, or any other kid in this school, and I hear about it, and I'm coming looking for you! Take this quarter, go downtown, and have a rat gnaw that thing."


----------



## Alix

Ken you are killing me here. THAT is my favourite line in that movie!! Someone else answer quick...I am still trying to jump start my brain and think of a quote.

Here's Ken's quote again.

"But I know a good kid when I see one. Because they're ALL good kids, until dried-out, brain-dead skags like you drag them down and convince them they're no good. You so much as scowl at my niece, or any other kid in this school, and I hear about it, and I'm coming looking for you! Take this quarter, go downtown, and have a rat gnaw that thing."


----------



## buckytom

this one's tailor made for me: it's from "uncle buck".

gimme a second to come up with one.

ok, here's one: "you know what they say. nothing ventured, uhh, nothing ventured!"


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> this one's tailor made for me: it's from "uncle buck".
> 
> gimme a second to come up with one.
> 
> ok, here's one: "you know what they say. nothing ventured, uhh, nothing ventured!"


 
Let it Ride - Man, haven't seen that in years!

How about this:

"We mock what we don't understand"

John


----------



## ronjohn55

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> How about this:
> 
> "We mock what we don't understand"
> 
> John


 
Anybody? Anybody?

John


----------



## buckytom

lol, "spies like us".

ok : "how can you shoot women and children?......you just don't lead 'em as much!!!"


----------



## Alix

Blazing Saddles



"Oooo her pants are flaming for you!"


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, "spies like us".
> 
> ok : "how can you shoot women and children?......you just don't lead 'em as much!!!"


 
Full Metal Jacket

How about this one?

"Pontoon boat? Whaddya going to do with a pontoon boat? Retake Omaha Beach? "

John


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> Blazing Saddles
> 
> 
> 
> "Oooo her pants are flaming for you!"


 
Short Circuit!

Now, about the pontoon boat one above...

John


----------



## Alix

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> "Pontoon boat? Whaddya going to do with a pontoon boat? Retake Omaha Beach? "
> 
> John


 
The Great Outdoors? Or is it Summer Rental? I get those two confused.


"Fat guy in a little coat!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> The Great Outdoors? Or is it Summer Rental? I get those two confused.
> 
> 
> "Fat guy in a little coat!"


 
Tommy Boy

"I think I should warn you all, when a vampire buys it, it's never a pretty sight. No two blood suckers go out the same way. Some yell and scream, some go quietly, some explode, some implode. But, all will try and take you with them."


----------



## phinz

The Lost Boys

"In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> The Lost Boys
> 
> "In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog."


 
The Goonies.

"Moisture is the essence of wetness, and wetness is the essence of beauty."


----------



## Ken

Anyone?   Anyone?


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Anyone? Anyone?


 
Zoolander.

"He's not gone! He's NEVER gone!"

John


----------



## buckytom

that's from zoolander.

oops, soory ronjohn. 

your's is from "what about bob".



here's one:

"Oh, we've lots to tell you. We've been invaded by America. We're all gonna be rich."

"really?"

"We won't have anywhere to call home, but we'll be stinkin' rich..."


----------



## Ken

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's from zoolander.
> 
> oops, soory ronjohn.
> 
> your's is from "what about bob".
> 
> 
> 
> here's one:
> 
> "Oh, we've lots to tell you. We've been invaded by America. We're all gonna be rich."
> 
> "really?"
> 
> "We won't have anywhere to call home, but we'll be stinkin' rich..."


 
Local Hero 

"We're all heroes if you catch us at the right moment."


----------



## kimbaby

that one is From Hero...


OH YES...THERE WILL BE BLOOD...


----------



## Ken

kimbaby said:
			
		

> that one is From Hero...
> 
> 
> OH YES...THERE WILL BE BLOOD...


 
Saw II

"What kind of food is there?" 
" In America? The best. They have everything." 
" Even toast?"


----------



## ronjohn55

Flightplan.

"I'll be honest with you, I love his music, I do, I'm a Michael Bolton fan. For my money, it doesn't get any better than when he sings "When a Man Loves a Woman". 


John


----------



## phinz

Too easy. That's one of The Bobs (the taller one) in Office Space when they're interviewing Mike. 

"They are very expensive. You will not be permitted to play with it."


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> Too easy. That's one of The Bobs (the taller one) in Office Space when they're interviewing Mike.
> 
> "They are very expensive. You will not be permitted to play with it."


 
Lady and the Tramp. 
NOW WHY DO I KNOW THAT?!?!?!?!?!?  


"Look, these parades you throw are very expensive. You using my police, my sanitation people, and my Oldsmobiles free of charge. So, if you mention extortion again, I'll have your legs broken."

John


----------



## COGRILLGUY

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Lady and the Tramp.
> NOW WHY DO I KNOW THAT?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> "Look, these parades you throw are very expensive. You using my police, my sanitation people, and my Oldsmobiles free of charge. So, if you mention extortion again, I'll have your legs broken."
> 
> John


 

It took me a sec.....

Animal House



"You're so wise. You're like a miniature Buddha, covered with hair."


----------



## Ken

COGRILLGUY said:
			
		

> It took me a sec.....
> 
> Animal House
> 
> 
> 
> "You're so wise. You're like a miniature Buddha, covered with hair."


 
Anchorman

"Francisco! That's fun to say! Francisco... Frannncisco... Franciscooo... "


----------



## COGRILLGUY

Ken said:
			
		

> Anchorman
> 
> "Francisco! That's fun to say! Francisco... Frannncisco... Franciscooo... "


 

Elf



"He helped Joshua fight the battle of Jericho, he helped Daniel get out the lion's den, he helped Gilligan get off the island."


----------



## Ken

COGRILLGUY said:
			
		

> Elf
> 
> 
> 
> "He helped Joshua fight the battle of Jericho, he helped Daniel get out the lion's den, he helped Gilligan get off the island."


 
Coming to America.

"Don't give me none o' dem mashed potatoes, you know mashed potatoes give me gas."


----------



## Alix




----------



## Alix

OK, I left it alone for a while. I admit it...I knew what it was.
The Nutty Professor.


"I know you, I walked with you once upon a dream."


----------



## buckytom

i think that's from "sleeping beauty".

 "even a poisonous snake isn't bad. you just have to keep away from the sharp end."


----------



## Alix

I have only the vaguest recollection...Romancing the Stone?

I won't post a quote in case I'm wrong.


----------



## COGRILLGUY

buckytom said:
			
		

> i think that's from "sleeping beauty".
> 
> "even a poisonous snake isn't bad. you just have to keep away from the sharp end."


 
I remembered this from like 15 years ago....
The Gods must be Crazy





Carnies...circus folk, nomads you know, smell like cabbage...small hands


----------



## ronjohn55

COGRILLGUY said:
			
		

> I remembered this from like 15 years ago....
> The Gods must be Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnies...circus folk, nomads you know, smell like cabbage...small hands


 
Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery. 

"I love this neighborhood. Some of these broads are wearing my salary."

John


----------



## grumblebee

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery.
> 
> "I love this neighborhood. Some of these broads are wearing my salary."
> 
> John


 
The Thomas Crown Affair! 

"Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, sautee it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it."


----------



## COGRILLGUY

grumblebee said:
			
		

> The Thomas Crown Affair!
> 
> "Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, sautee it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it."


 


Forest...Forest Gump

Hello, Vinny. It's your Uncle Bingo. Time to pay the check!


----------



## ronjohn55

COGRILLGUY said:
			
		

> Forest...Forest Gump
> 
> Hello, Vinny. It's your Uncle Bingo. Time to pay the check!


 
Batman (Jack really was great as The Joker, wasn't he?)

"I will live in Montana. And I will marry a round American woman and raise rabbits, and she will cook them for me. And I will have a pickup truck... maybe even a "recreational vehicle." And drive from state to state. Do they let you do that? "

John


----------



## Ken

COGRILLGUY said:
			
		

> Forest...Forest Gump
> 
> Hello, Vinny. It's your Uncle Bingo. Time to pay the check!


 
Batman

"Doesn't it give you kind of a, a, a... shudder... of electricity through you to be in the same room with me?"


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Batman (Jack really was great as The Joker, wasn't he?)
> 
> "I will live in Montana. And I will marry a round American woman and raise rabbits, and she will cook them for me. And I will have a pickup truck... maybe even a "recreational vehicle." And drive from state to state. Do they let you do that? "
> 
> John


 
Hunt for Red October.      (I preferred the Hunt for Red Foxx.  "You'll never find me down here you big dummies! )


----------



## phinz

Ken said:
			
		

> Batman
> 
> "Doesn't it give you kind of a, a, a... shudder... of electricity through you to be in the same room with me?"


 
Superman

"It's not the men in your life that counts, it's the life in your men."


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> Superman
> 
> "It's not the men in your life that counts, it's the life in your men."


 
Phinz,

If that's what I think it is, you dipped into the WAYback machine with that one....     I'm no Angel

How 'bout this one, it's about 50 years more recent..

"I send you to a health farm to get yourself in shape! Instead you DEMOLISH it! Now I've had to notify the local police, get a minister to muzzle the press, and allocate a sizable chunk of my meager budget to renovating the establishment!"

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Phinz,
> 
> If that's what I think it is, you dipped into the WAYback machine with that one.... I'm no Angel
> 
> How 'bout this one, it's about 50 years more recent..
> 
> "I send you to a health farm to get yourself in shape! Instead you DEMOLISH it! Now I've had to notify the local police, get a minister to muzzle the press, and allocate a sizable chunk of my meager budget to renovating the establishment!"
> 
> John


Never Say Never Again  

"I can go on all day. Last week I made, to scale, a balloon model of Wrigley Field. I don't have anywhere to put it."


----------



## COGRILLGUY

Ken said:
			
		

> Never Say Never Again
> 
> "I can go on all day. Last week I made, to scale, a balloon model of Wrigley Field. I don't have anywhere to put it."


 
Wedding Crashers


"Hey...That weezle snagged the bee!"


----------



## Ken

COGRILLGUY said:
			
		

> Wedding Crashers
> 
> 
> "Hey...That weezle snagged the bee!"


 
Happy Gilmore

"Water sucks. It really, really sucks. Water sucks."


----------



## COGRILLGUY

Ken said:
			
		

> Happy Gilmore
> 
> "Water sucks. It really, really sucks. Water sucks."


 
Waterboy.........

Happy Gilmore isn't correct


----------



## phinz

It's PCU

"Where are your pants?"

"You're sleeping on them."


----------



## phinz

???

Anybody? *Someone* has to know this one. It stars one of the biggest stars ever. My grandfather had a statue of him in his office.


----------



## Ken

OK, we give!


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> It's PCU
> 
> "Where are your pants?"
> 
> "You're sleeping on them."


 
[Start Duke Voice] Well Come On Pilgrims, That's from Rio Bravo!! [End Duke voice]

"The 1961 Ferrari, two-fifty GT California. Less than a hundred were made. My father spent three years restoring this car. It is his love, it is his passion...It is his fault he didn't lock the garage." 

Sheesh! I go away for the weekend, and y'all leave poor phinz hanging like that! 

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> [Start Duke Voice] Well Come On Pilgrims, That's from Rio Bravo!! [End Duke voice]
> 
> "The 1961 Ferrari, two-fifty GT California. Less than a hundred were made. My father spent three years restoring this car. It is his love, it is his passion...It is his fault he didn't lock the garage."
> 
> Sheesh! I go away for the weekend, and y'all leave poor phinz hanging like that!
> 
> John


 
Ferris Bueller's Day Off.

"Oi! Ten thousand years will give you such a crick in the neck."


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Ferris Bueller's Day Off.
> 
> "Oi! Ten thousand years will give you such a crick in the neck."


 
Aladdin

"Perhaps, Mmmm. But, you know, this is the one. Yes, yes yes... I saw three of these parked outside the local Starbucks this morning, which tells me only one thing. There's too many self-Indulgent wieners in this city with too much bloody money! Now, if I was driving a 1967 275 GTB four-cam... "

John


----------



## phinz

The second Gone in Sixty Seconds. Nicolas Cage talking to the Ferrari dealer before he cases the joint.

I'll come up with a line this evening. Things are getting crazy here at the moment.


----------



## phinz

" A smart girl like you? Why, you'll be reading in no time."


----------



## Alix

Man who shot Liberty Valance. (I'm going to be humming that all day now)

"Can you burp on cue?"
"Heck, I can burp on all the letters not just Q!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Man who shot Liberty Valance. (I'm going to be humming that all day now)
> 
> "Can you burp on cue?"
> "Heck, I can burp on all the letters not just Q!"


 
Valiant   

"You know, there's like a butt-load of gangs at this school. This one gang kept wanting me to join because I'm pretty good with a bo staff."


----------



## fireweaver

Ken said:
			
		

> "You know, there's like a butt-load of gangs at this school. This one gang kept wanting me to join because I'm pretty good with a bo staff."



'napoleon dynamite'.

"that's a nice nurse's uniform, guy."
"uh, these are O.R. scrubs."
"oh.  are they?"


----------



## Ken

fireweaver said:
			
		

> 'napoleon dynamite'.
> 
> "that's a nice nurse's uniform, guy."
> "uh, these are O.R. scrubs."
> "oh. are they?"


 
Rushmore

"Just be the ball, be the ball, be the ball. You're not being the ball Danny."


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Rushmore
> 
> "Just be the ball, be the ball, be the ball. You're not being the ball Danny."


 
Caddyshack!

"I find it hard to look at you, Waynette. With all those curlers in your hair, you look like you're tryin' to pick up a radio station in Savannah."

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Caddyshack!
> 
> "I find it hard to look at you, Waynette. With all those curlers in your hair, you look like you're tryin' to pick up a radio station in Savannah."
> 
> John


 
Smokey and the Bandit.

"My, you have lovely hair. You ever find any spiders in it?"


----------



## COGRILLGUY

Ken said:
			
		

> Smokey and the Bandit.
> 
> "My, you have lovely hair. You ever find any spiders in it?"


 
The Longest Yard (original)



"I will lovingly wrap your nick-nacks in bubble paper"


----------



## Ken

COGRILLGUY said:
			
		

> The Longest Yard (original)
> 
> 
> 
> "I will lovingly wrap your nick-nacks in bubble paper"


 
Liar Liar

"Do NOT go in there! Pheeww!"


----------



## The Z

Ken said:
			
		

> "Do NOT go in there! Pheeww!"


 
Ace Ventra: Pet Detective

"You know what the trouble about real life is? There's no danger music."


----------



## Ken

The Z said:
			
		

> Ace Ventra: Pet Detective
> 
> "You know what the trouble about real life is? There's no danger music."


 
The Cable Guy

"Somebody help me, I'm being spontaneous!!"


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> The Cable Guy
> 
> "Somebody help me, I'm being spontaneous!!"


 
The Truman Show.

"Look! Defenseless Babies!"

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> The Truman Show.
> 
> "Look! Defenseless Babies!"
> 
> John


 
Fletch

"Don't mess with the volcano my man, 'cause I will go Pompeii on your... butt."


----------



## Alix

Mystery Men. Good one.

"Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in awhile, you could miss it."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Mystery Men. Good one.
> 
> "Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in awhile, you could miss it."


 
Hey didn't we just do Ferris Bueller?  

"Would you mind telling me, who's brain I did put in?""And, you won't be angry?" "I will not be angry." "Abby-someone."  "Abby who?""Abby-normal."


----------



## Alix

Young Frankenstein. Heeheehee...


"DAD! COLLEGE GUYS!"


----------



## Alix

Ken tells me that was too obscure because you can't find it in the Search Engines. Sheesh. Ok, it was from Cheaper by the Dozen. Try this one.

"Fear of a name only increases fear of the thing itself."


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> Ken tells me that was too obscure because you can't find it in the Search Engines. Sheesh. Ok, it was from Cheaper by the Dozen. Try this one.
> 
> "Fear of a name only increases fear of the thing itself."


 
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


"Of course you know certain sceptics note that perhaps 10,000 of the nations's most elite highway patrolmen are out there waiting for us after we start, but let's stay positively: Think of the fact that there's not one state in the 50 that has the death penalty for speeding... although I'm not so sure about Ohio. "

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
> 
> 
> "Of course you know certain sceptics note that perhaps 10,000 of the nations's most elite highway patrolmen are out there waiting for us after we start, but let's stay positively: Think of the fact that there's not one state in the 50 that has the death penalty for speeding... although I'm not so sure about Ohio. "
> 
> John


 
Cannonball Run!

"As the cars roar into Pennsylvania, the cradle of liberty, it seems apparent that our citizens are staying off the streets, which may make scoring particularly difficult, even with this year's rule changes. To recap those revisions: women are still worth 10 points more than men in all age brackets, but teenagers now rack up 40 points, and toddlers under 12 now rate a big 70 points. The big score: anyone, any sex, over 75 years old has been upped to 100 points."


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> Cannonball Run!
> 
> "As the cars roar into Pennsylvania, the cradle of liberty, it seems apparent that our citizens are staying off the streets, which may make scoring particularly difficult, even with this year's rule changes. To recap those revisions: women are still worth 10 points more than men in all age brackets, but teenagers now rack up 40 points, and toddlers under 12 now rate a big 70 points. The big score: anyone, any sex, over 75 years old has been upped to 100 points."


 
Death Race 2000

Since we're doing cars...

"He just made me mad, that's all, so I kicked him in the scrotum. "

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Death Race 2000
> 
> Since we're doing cars...
> 
> "He just made me mad, that's all, so I kicked him in the scrotum. "
> 
> John


 
Stroker Ace

"I'm gonna give you an engine low to the ground... extra thick oil pan to cut the wind from underneath you. It'll give you thirty or forty more horsepower. I'm gonna give you a fuel line that'll hold an extra gallon of gas. I'm gonna shave half an inch off you and shape you like a bullet. I'll get you primed, painted and weighed, and you'll be ready to go out on that racetrack. Hear me? You're gonna be perfect. "


----------



## phinz

Top Car...

I mean, Days of Thunder.

"Disappointed they assigned you to a minesweeper?"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Top Car...
> 
> I mean, Days of Thunder.
> 
> "Disappointed they assigned you to a minesweeper?"


 
The Caine Mutiny

"Gary, by the way, why are we wearing bras on our heads?" 
" Ceremonial. "


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> The Caine Mutiny
> 
> "Gary, by the way, why are we wearing bras on our heads?"
> " Ceremonial. "


 
Weird Science

"They all have husbands and wives and children and houses and dogs, and, you know, they've all made themselves a part of something and they can talk about what they do. What am I gonna say? 'I killed the president of Paraguay with a fork. How've you been?'"

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Weird Science
> 
> "They all have husbands and wives and children and houses and dogs, and, you know, they've all made themselves a part of something and they can talk about what they do. What am I gonna say? 'I killed the president of Paraguay with a fork. How've you been?'"
> 
> John


 
Grosse Pointe Blank

"Anybody hungry? Oh, the marvels of American science. Here we are millions of miles from earth, and we can still send out for pizza. "


----------



## Ken

Ken said:
			
		

> Grosse Pointe Blank
> 
> "Anybody hungry? Oh, the marvels of American science. Here we are millions of miles from earth, and we can still send out for pizza. "


 
BUMP.

anyone?


----------



## Alix

OK, I Googled and found it as Capricorn One. What the heck is THAT?


"This is impossible, I could never sing in front of an audience. I don't even let my mom hear me in the shower."


----------



## Alix

Bump for Ken. Bugs...you might know this answer.


----------



## Bugs

Alix said:
			
		

> "This is impossible, I could never sing in front of an audience. I don't even let my mom hear me in the shower."


 

The Lizzie McGuire Movie!

"Law school is for people who are boring and ugly and serious. And you, button, are none of those things."


----------



## mudbug

Legally Blonde, Bugs?


----------



## Ken

mudbug said:
			
		

> Legally Blonde, Bugs?


 
Bugs says yeah.  You're up mudbug!


----------



## mudbug

Yay! Finally got one.  OK, let's seeeee.......

"You are afraid of my Guatemale-ness"


----------



## Alix

No clue mudbug...hint please?


----------



## grumblebee

mudbug said:
			
		

> Yay! Finally got one. OK, let's seeeee.......
> 
> "You are afraid of my Guatemale-ness"


 
Is that from The Birdcage?


----------



## mudbug

grumblebee is a winner again!  Hank Azaria, the actor who spoke the famous line, was hilarious in that movie as the houseboy.

OK, grumble - your turn


----------



## grumblebee

mudbug said:
			
		

> grumblebee is a winner again! Hank Azaria, the actor who spoke the famous line, was hilarious in that movie as the houseboy.
> 
> OK, grumble - your turn


 
LOL. That movie was so funny.. I loved that part!  

Okay, here is one:

_"I don't care about the money. I'm pulling back the curtain. I want to meet the wizard."_


----------



## phinz

That's The Game


----------



## phinz

"You're forty years old. You're in love with this girl who is 10 years old. You're four times as old as her and you can't marry her, can you?"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "You're forty years old. You're in love with this girl who is 10 years old. You're four times as old as her and you can't marry her, can you?"


 
Buck Private

"It is in your nature to do one thing correctly: Tremble. "


----------



## grumblebee

phinz said:
			
		

> That's The Game


 
Good job!   I just watched it lastnight and when Michael Douglas said that line, it immediately made me think of this thread. It's such a good movie quote! 

I was surprised that I liked that movie. I dont usually like action/thriller/suspense types.


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Buck Private
> 
> "It is in your nature to do one thing correctly: Tremble. "


 
OH MY GOSH. Thats Manhunter. Scares the beejeebees out of me everytime I see it.

"I once thought I had mono for an entire year-- it turned out I was just really bored."


----------



## The Z

Alix said:
			
		

> "I once thought I had mono for an entire year-- it turned out I was just really bored."


 
Excellent.  Wayne's World!

"Lying can be a very effective dating tool."

.


----------



## phinz

Blast From The Past

"Your car's uglier than I am. Whoops.... that didn't come out right."


----------



## The Z

American Graffiti

"Strictly speaking, there's no such thing as invention, you know. It's only magnifying what already exists."


----------



## Ken

The Z said:
			
		

> American Graffiti
> 
> "Strictly speaking, there's no such thing as invention, you know. It's only magnifying what already exists."


 
The Mosquito Coast

"GET OFF MY PLANE!"


----------



## mudbug

Oooh, Ken - can't think of the name of it, but it's the one with Harrison Ford as the Pres and Gary Oldham as the bad guy....

Air Force One?


----------



## Ken

You are correct!


----------



## Ken

mudbug said:
			
		

> Oooh, Ken - can't think of the name of it, but it's the one with Harrison Ford as the Pres and Gary Oldham as the bad guy....
> 
> Air Force One?


 
You're up!


----------



## jkath

"Up close, he was almost purple...."


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> "Up close, he was almost purple...."


 
Bridget Jones's Diary.

"I love you even when you're sick and look disgusting."


----------



## Alix

Love Actually.


"Ewww! You're crawling with brownies! I hate brownies!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Love Actually.
> 
> 
> "Ewww! You're crawling with brownies! I hate brownies!"


 
Willow

"I'm not a geek, I'm a unique weasel."


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> "I'm not a geek, I'm a unique weasel."


 
Encino Man.


"Not the gumdrop buttons!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Encino Man.
> 
> 
> "Not the gumdrop buttons!"


 
Shrek 

"He's Hitler with a tail. He's "The Omen" with whiskers. Even Nostradamus didn't see him coming! "


----------



## Alix

GONG! Not Shrek...Shrek 2. LOL...just being a nitpicker dear. I'll go look yours up now.


----------



## Alix

Mouse Hunt.

"You know, if you shoot me, you're liable to lose a lot of those humanitarian awards."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Mouse Hunt.
> 
> "You know, if you shoot me, you're liable to lose a lot of those humanitarian awards."


 
Fletch

"Hey check it out! French fry log cabin."


----------



## Alix

Bump....still don't know this one.


----------



## Ken

Hint....the lead from the film you just quoted from....was also in this movie.


----------



## Ken

Hint #2....it was shot in Edmonton.


----------



## Alix

Snow Day? I don't remember that line in there.


"I'm not stupid. I know everyone thinks I am; I just don't like answering stupid questions."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Snow Day? I don't remember that line in there.
> 
> 
> "I'm not stupid. I know everyone thinks I am; I just don't like answering stupid questions."


 
Holes

"They only respond to vibration, right? Couldn't we... distract them somehow?"


----------



## Alix

Tremors.

Here's a gimme...

"I've been slimed."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Tremors.
> 
> Here's a gimme...
> 
> "I've been slimed."


 
I'm embarrassed to take this one....but since no one else is....
Ghostbusters.   

"I love the smell of Cinnamon Apple in the morning."


----------



## SizzlininIN

The movie Garfield. I love that movie. I like it when him and Odie are dancing........."I'm walking the dog".

Whoops forgot:

If you can't find anything good to say about anybody, come sit by me."


----------



## Ken

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> The movie Garfield. I love that movie. I like it when him and Odie are dancing........."I'm walking the dog".
> 
> Whoops forgot:
> 
> If you can't find anything good to say about anybody, come sit by me."


 
Steel Magnolias.   (Not that I've seen it or anything.... )

"I've put up with all of your pinching, poking, staring and chasing me around the desk because I need this job. But this is the last straw. I've got a gun out there in my purse. "


----------



## Alix

Nine to Five. And here's one from one of Ken's favourites...

"Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."


----------



## buckytom

that's from "monty python and the holy grail".

here's one: "Oh, he's very popular Ed. The sportos, the motorheads, geeks, sluts, bloods, waistoids, dweebies, d*ckheads - they all adore him. They think he's a righteous dude."


----------



## Ken

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's from "monty python and the holy grail".
> 
> here's one: "Oh, he's very popular Ed. The sportos, the motorheads, geeks, sluts, bloods, waistoids, dweebies, d*ckheads - they all adore him. They think he's a righteous dude."


 
That's Ferris Bueller's Day Off....

"I spent my life savings turning my van into a dog. The alarm alone cost me two hundred."


----------



## SizzlininIN

Dumb and Dumber

Santa Claus is gonna take one look at that bird poop and he's gonna head right back up the chimney.


----------



## Ken

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Dumb and Dumber
> 
> Santa Claus is gonna take one look at that bird poop and he's gonna head right back up the chimney.


 
The Homecoming.    

"He's committed pesticide!"


----------



## SizzlininIN

Yes....(Walton's) The Homecoming

Did you google that Ken


----------



## Ken

Ken said:
			
		

> The Homecoming.
> 
> "He's committed pesticide!"


 
Anyone?


----------



## phinz

James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Alix

You're up phinz


----------



## phinz

"Hey, my name is Razzle, man."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "Hey, my name is Razzle, man."


 
Suburbia

"Do you think there's someplace where we can meet that's not in silence and not in sound?"


----------



## Ken

Anyone?


----------



## phinz

that's Children of a Lesser God.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> that's Children of a Lesser God.


 
You are correct sir.


----------



## phinz

"If you feel you are not properly sedated, call 348-844 immediately."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "If you feel you are not properly sedated, call 348-844 immediately."


 
THX 1138

"We burn them to ashes and then burn the ashes. That's our official motto."


----------



## The Z

Fahrenheit 451


"Holy Schmolikins! What did you EAT?!?"


----------



## Pammy

The Z said:
			
		

> "Holy Schmolikins! What did you EAT?!?"


 
Austin Powers, International Man Of Mystery?


----------



## Alix

Bump. Z, is this the right answer? Anyone want to get posting here?


----------



## Ken

Well, somebody's got to get this going again......

"I have no response to that."


----------



## The Z

Alix said:
			
		

> Bump. Z, is this the right answer? Anyone want to get posting here?


 
Oops... sorry.  Yes, it is.


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> "I have no response to that."


 
Oooooooo...one of my favourite things to say. Am I allowed to guess Ken?


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Oooooooo...one of my favourite things to say. Am I allowed to guess Ken?


 
You're going to explode if you don't...so go ahead.


----------



## Alix

Joe versus the Volcano! Thanks Ken, that was a close one!

"You sit on a throne of lies!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Joe versus the Volcano! Thanks Ken, that was a close one!
> 
> "You sit on a throne of lies!"


 
Elf

"We're your worst nightmare. Elves with attitude."


----------



## VickiQ

The Santa Clause?


----------



## Ken

VickiQ said:
			
		

> The Santa Clause?


 
You got it! You're up.


----------



## VickiQ

"You're killing me Smalls"


----------



## Ken

VickiQ said:
			
		

> "You're killing me Smalls"


 
The Sandlot!

"Now get back to the stands before I shave off half your mustache and shove it up your left nostril."


----------



## Trip

Bad News Bears...
Here's Mine:
Redrum, Redrum....


----------



## jkath

I hear that's the shining....but I'm a pg-13 kinda gal when it comes to scary movies, so I've not seen it.

How about this:
"Do the Peter Panda Dance!"


----------



## Alix

That is the Pacifier. Loved that one. Give me a minute to come up with one.


----------



## Alix

OK, here you go...

"No matter what anybody tells you, words and ideas can change the world."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, here you go...
> 
> "No matter what anybody tells you, words and ideas can change the world."


 
Dead Poets Society

"An artist without freedom is like a bird without wings."


----------



## vyapti

Moscow on the Hudson?

". . . apart from better sanitation and medicine and education and irrigation and public health and roads and a freshwater system and baths and public order... what have the Romans done for us?"


----------



## Ken

vyapti said:
			
		

> Moscow on the Hudson?
> 
> ". . . apart from better sanitation and medicine and education and irrigation and public health and roads and a freshwater system and baths and public order... what have the Romans done for us?"


 
Life of Brian  (Monty Python)

"Seagull sickle... Pelican bon-bon... ALBATROSS!"


----------



## Alix

Monty Python again. Holy Grail I believe. Edit...nope that one is Hollywood Bowl.


"Minemine...mineminemine"


----------



## mudbug

finding nemo, Alix.  At least that's one I know.


----------



## Alix

Yep. Now you have to find one. Heh heh heh. And may I recommend Disney as a veritable font of silly catch phrases?


----------



## vyapti

Alix said:
			
		

> Monty Python again. Holy Grail I believe. Edit...nope that one is Hollywood Bowl.
> 
> 
> "Minemine...mineminemine"


 
Close, Life of Brian.


----------



## Alix

Ken's is from Life of Brian? Really? Oops. Well someone needs to post one and I have to make dinner. Mudbug? Vyapti? 

Edit...I just checked it again, and this link says Live from the Hollywood Bowl. Is it in Life of Brian too?


----------



## jkath

"I've been turned into a cow. Can I go home?"


----------



## vyapti

That sounds like Emperor's New Groove.

"But you can still count! Look, it's easy. Look at my fingers: four stones, four crates. Zero stones? ZERO CRATES! "


----------



## Trip

The Emperors New Groove

_Expecto Patronum_


----------



## Trip

oops sorry typed too slow


----------



## Trip

The Fifth Element
sticking with 
_Expectro Patronum_


----------



## Alix

Harry Potter...um...Prisoner of Azkaban I think.

"Oh, don't be such a drama king!"


----------



## vyapti

Shrek 2

"So come up to the lab and see what's on the slab. I see you shiver with antici... pation"


----------



## Ken

vyapti said:
			
		

> Shrek 2
> 
> "So come up to the lab and see what's on the slab. I see you shiver with antici... pation"


 
Rocky Horror Picture Show

"Canadians are always dreaming up a lotta ways to ruin our lives. The metric system, for the love of God! Celsius! Neil Young!"


----------



## Alix

Canadian Bacon. 

"Did you just try to use the big voice on me??"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Canadian Bacon.
> 
> "Did you just try to use the big voice on me??"


 
Chicken Little.

"Good-bye, fake father! Good-bye, fake mother!"


----------



## Trip

Stuart Little

Call the royal locksmith...


----------



## Ken

Robin Hood - Men In Tights?


----------



## Trip

yup yup... sorry loooovvveee Mel Brooks movies..


----------



## Ken

"Don't get saucy with me, Bernaise."


----------



## vyapti

History of the World Part I


"Groovy!"


----------



## Ken

vyapti said:
			
		

> History of the World Part I
> 
> 
> "Groovy!"


There are probably about six million movies where that word has been included in the dialogue, but I'll take a shot and say
 Austin Powers?


----------



## vyapti

Another hint?

I'll swallow your soul! I'll swallow your soul! I'll swallow your soul!


----------



## phinz

Evil Dead 2.


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Evil Dead 2.


 
Bumping this up.....


----------



## Alix

Yo phinz! You're up!


----------



## jkath

Phinz is asleep....so I'll go:

"I was just in my office & I heard a ruckus."
"Can you describe this 'ruckus', sir?"


----------



## vyapti

Breakfast Club

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means"


----------



## jkath

oh I know that one.......what is it........


----------



## jkath

oh oh oh !!!!
Princess Bride!!!


----------



## jkath

"She was hardly a novice"


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> "She was hardly a novice"


 
Casanova

"I did not come to medical school to murder my class mates no matter how deranged they might be."


----------



## Alix

Flatliners


"Birdie Num Nums"


----------



## mudbug

The Party, with Peter Sellers and the once-wife of singer Andy Williams (remember her name?)

"O-re-o..YO ho...O-re-o...YO ho.."


----------



## Alix

mudbug said:
			
		

> The Party, with Peter Sellers and the once-wife of singer Andy Williams (remember her name?)
> 
> "O-re-o..YO ho...O-re-o...YO ho.."


 
Claudine Longet (shot her ski instructor boyfriend)...and I don't know the quote...um...Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## The Z

Wizard of Oz ?


----------



## mudbug

right, Alix!

right, Z!


----------



## The Z

"HELLO! I've got like three pounds of underwire on here!"


----------



## Ken

The Z said:
			
		

> "HELLO! I've got like three pounds of underwire on here!"


 
Pleasantville

"Granddaddy used to handle snakes in church, Granny drank strychnine. I guess you could say I had a leg up, genetically speaking."


----------



## The Z

Cape Fear (good movie)

"How do you get people to protect themselves from something they don't believe in?"


----------



## Alix

The Blob? 

"There are two things I can't stand in this world: People who are intolerant of other people's cultures... and the Dutch."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> The Blob?
> 
> "There are two things I can't stand in this world: People who are intolerant of other people's cultures... and the Dutch."


 
Austin Powers - Goldmember

"Are you aware that I am rubber, and you are glue, and whatever you say to me bounces off, of me, and sticks to you? So put that in your, back pocket."


----------



## sweets4you

Ken said:
			
		

> "Are you aware that I am rubber, and you are glue, and whatever you say to me bounces off, of me, and sticks to you? So put that in your, back pocket."


 
Superstar

"When I first saw you, I thought you were handsome. Then, of course, you spoke."

(Just recently joined, haven't had the chance to browse through all 59 pages so if the above quote has been mentioned before, I apologize.)


----------



## Ken

sweets4you said:
			
		

> Superstar
> 
> "When I first saw you, I thought you were handsome. Then, of course, you spoke."
> 
> (Just recently joined, haven't had the chance to browse through all 59 pages so if the above quote has been mentioned before, I apologize.)


 
As Good as it Gets

"Hi. My name is Bob. I'll be your robber."


----------



## Trip

LA Story 

"You're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## Ken

Trip said:
			
		

> LA Story
> 
> "You're gonna need a bigger boat."


 
Jaws

"He is a mammal with warm blood, found in every sea."


----------



## sweets4you

Ken said:
			
		

> "He is a mammal with warm blood, found in every sea."


 
Just guessing, but is it Orca, the Killer Whale?

"Why don't you book a conference room? Maybe you can talk him to death"


----------



## Ken

sweets4you said:
			
		

> Just guessing, but is it Orca, the Killer Whale?
> 
> "Why don't you book a conference room? Maybe you can talk him to death"


 
The Bourne Identity

"Man, you know what I'd love to do, right now? Go down to Marie Callender's, get me a big bowl, pie, some ice cream on it, mmm-hmm good! Put some on your head! Your tongue would slap your brains out trying to get to it!"


----------



## Ken

I guess it's easy to see why no one got this....because no one saw it.
(Or because no one really gives a rip!)
It was from Gigli.  If you did see it, I can see why you didn't admit it.

Anyway....here's a new one....

"Liberals! Intellectuals! Peacemongers! IDIOTS! "


----------



## carolmills

Mars Attacks!!!

How about this one:
"I had two heart attacks, an abortion, did crack... while I was pregnant. Other than that, I'm fine."


----------



## Ken

carolmills said:
			
		

> Mars Attacks!!!
> 
> How about this one:
> "I had two heart attacks, an abortion, did crack... while I was pregnant. Other than that, I'm fine."


 
Amelie

"We're going streaking."


----------



## urmaniac13

Ken said:
			
		

> "We're going streaking."


 
Old School


"I'm allergic to yodelling"


----------



## Ken

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Old School
> 
> 
> "I'm allergic to yodelling"


 
Hoodwinked

"You know the saying, "Human see, human do.""


----------



## phinz

Planet of the Apes.


----------



## phinz

"In this town, you are innocent until investigated."


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "In this town, you are innocent until investigated."


Syriana

"I was going to the worst place in the world and I didn't even know it yet."


----------



## vyapti

Apocalypse Now - 

"Wiping out the human race? That's a great idea. That's great. But more of a long-term thing. I mean, first we have to focus on more immediate goals."


----------



## Ken

vyapti said:
			
		

> Apocalypse Now -
> 
> "Wiping out the human race? That's a great idea. That's great. But more of a long-term thing. I mean, first we have to focus on more immediate goals."


 
12 Monkeys

"You don't give a monkey a latte!"


----------



## urmaniac13

Ken said:
			
		

> "You don't give a monkey a latte!"


 
Curious George

*Have you seen these toilets? They're GINORMOUS! *
(um... may be too easy for Ken... )


----------



## Ken

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Curious George
> 
> *Have you seen these toilets? They're GINORMOUS! *
> (um... may be too easy for Ken... )


 
That would be "Elf".   

"I'm angry! I'm spitting angry! I'm like a tornado of anger, swirling about!"


----------



## Alix

Time to resurrect this one. 

Kicking and Screaming.


"You can only use so much lipgloss."


----------



## vagriller

Cheaper by the Dozen

"Just get up off the ground, that's all I ask. Get up there with that lady that's up on top of this Capitol dome, that lady that stands for liberty. Take a look at this country through her eyes if you really want to see something."


----------



## TATTRAT

Mrs. Smith goes to WA?


if so..


"Ahhhh, yes...it reminds me of an expression my garndfather used to say...life, is like a piece of cheese"


----------



## Alix

Bump. Tattrat, you need to give a hint here I think.


----------



## TexasTamale

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> "Ahhhh, yes...it reminds me of an expression my garndfather used to say...life, is like a piece of cheese"


 

Pulp Fiction?


----------



## cara

*schubbs*......


----------



## goboenomo

> Originally Posted by *TATTRAT*
> _"Ahhhh, yes...it reminds me of an expression my garndfather used to say...life, is like a piece of cheese"_


 
"You know mother, life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get. Your life however, is like a box of ACTIVE GRENADES. Now I give you one last chance, return to me my device.... _or be destroyed._"


----------



## C.Whalen

I have no idea


----------



## TATTRAT

It was from the movie MAFIA...the mob movie spoof.


----------



## Alix

Thanks Tattrat. Would you care to post a new one?


----------



## TATTRAT

Oh why not.....hmmm...ok, from one of my favorites...

Randal: "Do YOU want to be the leader of this gang?"

Strutter: "NO! We already agreed...NO LEADER!"

Randal: "So then SHUT UP, and do as I say!"


----------



## Ken

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Oh why not.....hmmm...ok, from one of my favorites...
> 
> Randal: "Do YOU want to be the leader of this gang?"
> 
> Strutter: "NO! We already agreed...NO LEADER!"
> 
> Randal: "So then SHUT UP, and do as I say!"


 
Time Bandits.

"She was the stupidest woman that I ever knew. She believed that black cows squirted chocolate milk!"


----------



## vagriller

Only the Lonely


"Oh man... You better hold on to the coin u flipped. Because this game keeps up like this, I'm gonna hafta borrow it."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Only the Lonely
> 
> 
> "Oh man... You better hold on to the coin u flipped. Because this game keeps up like this, I'm gonna hafta borrow it."


Two for the Money.

"Paps, you've been like the drunken, abusive grandfather I never had."
 "Ah, stop that. You'll have my glass eye foggin' over."


----------



## vagriller

Cabin Boy

"I expected the Rocky Mountains to be a little rockier than this."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Cabin Boy
> 
> "I expected the Rocky Mountains to be a little rockier than this."


 
Dumb and Dumber.

 "Do you like my new dress?" 
" What ever takes the focus off your head!"


----------



## TATTRAT

Liar, Liar?


----------



## Ken

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Liar, Liar?


Yup!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Sir.Ludo, can thoust summon up the very rocks?


Sure.rocks,friend.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_"MONGO, SANTA MARIA"_


----------



## TATTRAT

nope...

"You're HORRIBLE"

"No I aint,I'm Hoggle!"


----------



## Ken

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> nope...
> 
> "You're HORRIBLE"
> 
> "No I aint,I'm Hoggle!"


 
Labyrinth.

"Whatcha cookin' here ma?" 
 "Beer." 
" With noodles! Great idea!"


----------



## TATTRAT

I LOVE jonny dangerously!


----------



## TATTRAT

"Gary, you didn't kill your brother. Those gorrillias did.''


----------



## Ken

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> "Gary, you didn't kill your brother. Those gorrillias did.''


 
Team America- World Police.

"You break his heart, I break your face."


----------



## TATTRAT

Ken, you are good...I know it, but can't place it...


----------



## Ken

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Ken, you are good...I know it, but can't place it...


 
Take a little trip in your time machine back to the 80's.......


----------



## vagriller

Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## vagriller

"Back home, they put me in jail for what I'm doing. Here, they give me awards."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> "Back home, they put me in jail for what I'm doing. Here, they give me awards."


 
Casino.

"Twenty dwarves took turns doing handstands on the carpet."


----------



## jkath

Bugsy

"You're speechless, I see..... A fine quality in a wife."


----------



## vagriller

Aladdin

"He knew the risks, he didn't have to be there. It rains... you get wet."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Aladdin
> 
> "He knew the risks, he didn't have to be there. It rains... you get wet."


 
Heat  

" Money. You... you think I want money? What I want is my morning back. I need you to give my time back to me. Can you give me back my time? Can you give my time back to me? Huh? Can you? "

(By the way, we watched this just this weekend, or tried to.  I taped it from TV but , you guessed it, the tape ran out and we didn't get to see how it ended.   What happens???????)


----------



## vagriller

Changing Lanes (great movie!)


"Nobody has sex with my wife but me."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Changing Lanes (great movie!)


 
Ok...but how does it end?


----------



## Alix

vagriller said:
			
		

> Changing Lanes (great movie!)
> 
> 
> "Nobody has sex with my wife but me."


 
Multiplicity.


"Don't **** with the Lords of H*ll!"


----------



## Bugs

can i guess or should i let someone else take a stab at it?


----------



## TATTRAT

do it to it, Bugs. MY brainis shot, but that line souns firmiliar.


----------



## bright

You can find mine in my signature.....


----------



## ps8

bright said:
			
		

> You can find mine in my signature.....


 
Oh oh oh!!  I know this one!  The Princess Bride!!  What a great movie.  

OK here's my contribution to this little game:

"I'm going crazy. I'm standing here solidly on my own two hands and going crazy."


----------



## Alix

ps8, mine is still outstanding, then we can move on to the next person. Just a reminder folks, you need to guess the poster above you correctly before posting your own. Yes Bugs, you can guess it, but then you need to post your own.

Mine was:

"Don't **** with the Lords of H*ll!"


----------



## ps8

Alix said:
			
		

> ps8, mine is still outstanding, then we can move on to the next person. Just a reminder folks, you need to guess the poster above you correctly before posting your own. Yes Bugs, you can guess it, but then you need to post your own.
> 
> Mine was:
> 
> "Don't **** with the Lords of H*ll!"


 
Sorry.  I only looked at the one above mine, not any further.  I think yours from Adventures in Babysitting?

If so, then I'll put mind on again:  "I'm going crazy. I'm standing here solidly on my own two hands and going crazy."


----------



## Alix

You're right ps8...got to think on yours for a bit.


----------



## TATTRAT

WOW! I haven't thought of Adventures in Babysitting in a million and six years!


ps8, is that the Philly Story?
I had to ask my local movie guru on that


----------



## ps8

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> ps8, is that the Philly Story?
> I had to ask my local movie guru on that


 
You got it!  The Philadelphia Story.  One of my all time fave's.


----------



## jkath

Tatt....your turn!


----------



## TATTRAT

"You rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles."

or.....

...are there rocks ahead?  
"F":If there are, we all be dead.  
"Z":No more rhymes now, I mean it.  
  "F":Anybody want a peanut?  

Both from the same movie.


----------



## Alix

OK, going for the first one. Princess Bride?


----------



## TATTRAT

Thats the one! I thought I had a good one too


----------



## Alix

It WAS a good one! Scary part was that MY next quote was also going to be Princess Bride...now I have to change my thinking!

How about..."Pain heals, Chicks dig scars... Glory lasts for ever"


----------



## jkath

ooooh! it's the Keanu Reeves movie......
the Replacements?


----------



## Alix

Yep, you got it, you're up!


----------



## jkath

"Tears are the refuge of plain girls. Pretty girls go shopping!"


----------



## phinz

A Good Woman.

I *love* Scarlett Johannson.


----------



## luvs

many from 'a Chrismas story.'- 
luv that movie dearly.


----------



## jkath

phinz said:
			
		

> A Good Woman.
> 
> I *love* Scarlett Johannson.


 
yep!

Now it's your turn to think of a quote, phinz


----------



## phinz

Easy one:

"So this is how liberty dies. With thunderous applause"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> Easy one:
> 
> "So this is how liberty dies. With thunderous applause"


 
Star Wars III - Revenge of the Sith.

"Well that's simply the way they talk here. Nobody pays any attention to you unless you swear every other word."


----------



## Bugs

i know but i'm gonna wait.....ha ha ha


----------



## Bugs

hey dad....can i guess?


----------



## Ken

Ya,guess away sweetie!


----------



## Maidrite

Ken said:
			
		

> Ya,guess away sweetie!


 

*Thank You Ken, I think I will is it from ...............*
*Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home ?*

*(*"Well that's simply the way they talk here. Nobody pays any attention to you unless you swear every other word."*) JAMES T.KIRK *

*OK Heres Mine *
*"*Can you see around corners? 
 No, no, only through walls*"*


----------



## vagriller

* The Invisible Boy


"*Underestimated from day one. You'd never think I was a master of the universe, now would ya?"


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> * The Invisible Boy
> 
> 
> "*Underestimated from day one. You'd never think I was a master of the universe, now would ya?"


 
The Devil's Advocate.

"You can't really dust for vomit."


----------



## vagriller

This is Spinal Tap

"This whole area here is called Crabbe Town. We've got a brothel down there above the saloon. And right down there further along I'm thinking of building a French Quarter. I've actually got a bit of French blood."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> This is Spinal Tap
> 
> "This whole area here is called Crabbe Town. We've got a brothel down there above the saloon. And right down there further along I'm thinking of building a French Quarter. I've actually got a bit of French blood."


 
A Mighty Wind.

"Don't look him in the eye! It challenges him! He doesn't like that!"


----------



## vagriller

Best in Show

"I haven't met anyone that I didn't become friends with... eventally."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Best in Show
> 
> "I haven't met anyone that I didn't become friends with... eventally."


 
The Man.

Have you ever seen blood in the moonlight, Will? It appears quite black.


----------



## vagriller

Manhunter!

"You're legally allowed to drink now so we figured the best thing for you was a car."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Manhunter!
> 
> "You're legally allowed to drink now so we figured the best thing for you was a car."


 
Good Will Hunting.

"It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."


----------



## TATTRAT

Easy, Blues Brothers.

here is a long one, edited for DC standards...


Ooh but I still smell her. Women. What could you say? Who made 'em? God must've been a  genius. Hair. They that hair's everything you know. Have you ever buried your nose in a mountain of curls and just wanted to go to sleep forever? Or lips. And when they touched yours were like that first swallow of wine after you just crossed the desert. T&&.  Big ones, little ones, staring right out at ya, like secret searchlights. there's only two syllables in this whole wide world worth hearing... Are you listenin' to me son? I'm givin' ya pearls here.


----------



## kitchenelf

Scent of a Woman


A kiss may not be the truth but it is what we wish were true.


----------



## Chopstix

L.A. Story


I have learned a thing that you haven't. There are some things worth having... but they come at a price, and I want to be one of them.


----------



## Anne

*Please skip by my post and continue the game. I'm confused, though. I thought someone had to guess the first one before we could move on. **In that case, we would still be on "I'm Your Huckleberry." I was going to guess "Breakfast at Tiffany's," but I don't know whether that's right or not.*

*Are we supposed to wait until someone gives the right answer, or are we supposed to take a guess and move on? Thanks!*


----------



## Maidrite

Anne said:
			
		

> *Please skip by my post and continue the game. I'm confused, though. I thought someone had to guess the first one before we could move on. **In that case, we would still be on "I'm Your Huckleberry." I was going to guess "Breakfast at Tiffany's," but I don't know whether that's right or not.*
> 
> *Are we supposed to wait until someone gives the right answer, or are we supposed to take a guess and move on? Thanks!*


 
Anne  the quote ( I'm your Huckleberry ) was answered its from the movie "Tombstone" I hope that helps.  If you know you are right you can say the answer  of which movie it was then ......
Put your Quote up. 
 Most people look these up on the internet so they know they have the right answer. 
I hope that helps a little, some of these people are really good at this. 
Please join in and have fun Anne,  Have a "MAIDRITE DAY" . 
 
 ok I think its Chopstix Quote last .......
ChopstixL.A. Story


I have learned a thing that you haven't. There are some things worth having... but they come at a price, and I want to be one of them.


----------



## Anne

*Do I need glasses or WHAT?!   Sorry, friends!   It was so nice of you, Maidrite, not to call me stupid!      I'm looking for a smiley with a red face.   *


----------



## vagriller

Maidrite said:
			
		

> ok I think its Chopstix Quote last .......
> ChopstixL.A. Story
> 
> 
> I have learned a thing that you haven't. There are some things worth having... but they come at a price, and I want to be one of them.


Out of Africa

"All right, I'm late. I ran oughta gas! The gage is broken. Rough neighborhood too. Good thing I was wearing neutral gang colors. Might've had to rip out my nine and bust a cap! My mind on my money and my money on my mind!"


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Out of Africa
> 
> "All right, I'm late. I ran oughta gas! The gage is broken. Rough neighborhood too. Good thing I was wearing neutral gang colors. Might've had to rip out my nine and bust a cap! My mind on my money and my money on my mind!"


 
Liar, Liar.

"Al, you ever find yourself getting completely smothered by someone?"


----------



## vagriller

Play Misty for Me

"I got shoes older than you, kid; and tougher, too."


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> Play Misty for Me
> 
> "I got shoes older than you, kid; and tougher, too."


 
Knockaround Guys.

"Don't worry, I'm not going to burst through your chest."


----------



## jessicacarr

gwen paltroe in prime?


----------



## Ken

jessicacarr said:
			
		

> gwen paltroe in prime?


 
Nope.......


----------



## vagriller

K-pax...

"I should have known it was Barzini all along."


----------



## TATTRAT

Gotta do better then that rogg....................


----------



## VeraBlue

Is that from 61*

I don't want to toss out a quote if I've guessed wrong.....

oh wait, is Rogg vagriller??

If that's the case his quote is from the Godfather.

In which case...

"Mel...?  Where'd they get the water?  Where'd they get the water, Mel?"


----------



## vagriller

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> oh wait, is Rogg vagriller??


 
Yep, that's me!


----------



## VeraBlue

Okay then...my quote stands..

"Mel?  Where'd they get the water?  Where'd they get the water, Mel?"


----------



## Bugs

i don't think anyone knows


----------



## VeraBlue

Bugs said:
			
		

> i don't think anyone knows



I don't think anyone knows either?   What's the rule then..?  Do I get to go again?


----------



## Alix

You can either give us more of the quote, or another quote from the same movie to help us, or you can give us something totally different. Good job on stumping everyone BTW. Doesn't happen often!


----------



## VeraBlue

Okay....here's another quote from the same movie.

"my mouth's a little dry, it's from the medication.  Other than that, I feel fine"


Here's another one

"I banged for you, why won't you bang for me?"


----------



## TATTRAT

hmmmmm...I need to call in back up on this one.


----------



## VeraBlue

Here's more...

Didn't you think Mel had a big head?  Mel?? No, Mel was a beautiful baby.


And still more...

"Robbed?  What do you mean, robbed?"  "Robbed, Mel, robbed.  We were robbed.  The things were ours, now they're theirs. Robbed!"

And even more...

"This is not your wallet, Mel, your wallet is brown.  You left your wallet on the dresser this morning."
"ohmigod, I mugged a kid"

Need more??    A hint of another kind, perhaps?


----------



## Ken

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Here's more...
> 
> Didn't you think Mel had a big head? Mel?? No, Mel was a beautiful baby.
> 
> 
> And still more...
> 
> "Robbed? What do you mean, robbed?" "Robbed, Mel, robbed. We were robbed. The things were ours, now they're theirs. Robbed!"
> 
> And even more...
> 
> "This is not your wallet, Mel, your wallet is brown. You left your wallet on the dresser this morning."
> "ohmigod, I mugged a kid"
> 
> 
> 
> Need more?? A hint of another kind, perhaps?


 

Prisoner of Second Avenue.

"You know what you are? You're a 73-year-old putz."


----------



## VeraBlue

We're going to go to the country to get breathing lessons.



Good job, Ken. 
Prisoner of Second Avenue is my alltime favourite movie!   I absolutely adore Anne Bancroft.   Love her love her.


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> "You know what you are? You're a 73-year-old putz."


 
Is that the Sunshine boys?



"Well, that settles it, then. My mother definitely drank pool water when she was pregnant with me."


----------



## VeraBlue

You know, I can watch a movie once, twice, several times...and before you know it, I can quote the movie from start to finish.   Strangely, my son and daughter can do this, too.   Yet, everytime I pop into this thread, you people have thrown me for a loop..............

And here I thought I watched waaaaaaaaaaay too many movies over and over again.

This thread is like a crime scene...you cannot look away yet are compelled to stare.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Is that the Sunshine boys?
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, that settles it, then. My mother definitely drank pool water when she was pregnant with me."


 
The Wild!.  (Doesn't hurt that we saw it last week... )

"Man, how'd your folks let you get like this?" 
" Are you kidding? He probably ate his folks!"


----------



## Alix

Wildcats.


"He had kissed a woman, he had kissed her long and good."


----------



## phinz

The Sandlot


----------



## phinz

"We dream on a budget here, don't we?"


----------



## vagriller

Finding Neverland!

Just saw this movie Tuesday night!


----------



## vagriller

"Look, Little Jack was crying so I picked him up and gave him some hugs. Then I went into the kitchen to answer the phone and when I came back, he had let himself out of the playpen, put on Scarface and glued his hands to the rum bottle. Ok?"


----------



## Ken

vagriller said:
			
		

> "Look, Little Jack was crying so I picked him up and gave him some hugs. Then I went into the kitchen to answer the phone and when I came back, he had let himself out of the playpen, put on Scarface and glued his hands to the rum bottle. Ok?"


 
Meet the Fockers.

"Pretty soon, they'll be reading our eugoogaly!"


----------



## Alix

LMAO!! Zoolander! (thanks Ken) Back in a few with a quote.


----------



## Alix

Heres an easy one for you all.

"I'm never gonna be able to remember your names because there's not enough time so you're Red One, you're Red Two, you're Red Three, and you're Red Baby"


----------



## vagriller

The Pacifier


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up!


----------



## vagriller

Next one...

"Sarcasm is anger's ugly cousin... from now on, unacceptable."


----------



## Alix

Is that Anger Management? I'm reasonably sure that I'm right so here is my quote. Its a toughie, good luck and I will post a hint unless Ken comes and guesses it.

"Everybody ought to have a maid, someone who's efficient and reliable, obedient, and pliable, and quieter than a mouse"


----------



## Bugs

hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint hint


----------



## Chef_Jen

Ive seen that.... its A Funny thing happend on the way to the forum


If its right here one
I wanna be an airborne ranger / I wanna lead a life of danger / Before the day I die / There's five things I wanna ride / Bicycle, tricycle, automobile / Virgin's mother and a ferris wheel...


----------



## Ken

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Ive seen that.... its A Funny thing happend on the way to the forum
> 
> 
> If its right here one
> I wanna be an airborne ranger / I wanna lead a life of danger / Before the day I die / There's five things I wanna ride / Bicycle, tricycle, automobile / Virgin's mother and a ferris wheel...


 
The Breakfast Club.

"Can I borrow your underpants for 10 minutes?"


----------



## TATTRAT

I dunno as far as a movie, but I ask my buddy that lastnight.


----------



## VeraBlue

Can I borrow your underpants for five minutes?


16 Candles



"Mmmmmm, juicy fruit".


----------



## Chef_Jen

"mmmmm juicy fruit"-- One Flew over the cuckoos nest


"I once thought I had mono for an entire year. It turned out I was just really bored"


----------



## Alix

Wayne's world. (And good job on the Forum quote BTW)


"I saw that going differently in my head"


----------



## vagriller

Hitch......


----------



## mudbug

Rats! vagriller beats me to the only one I've recognized for weeks.

so what's the next line, griller?


----------



## Alix

DANG!!! That was fast! I need to get more obscure. OK vagriller, whats yours?


----------



## Alix

OK, no quote from vagriller so heres a new one.

"You're standing outside my church, comparing God to Rice Krispies?"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, no quote from vagriller so heres a new one.
> 
> "You're standing outside my church, comparing God to Rice Krispies?"


 
Million Dollar Baby.   

"When confronted by superior numbers, an experienced gunfighter will always fire on the best shot first."


----------



## Alix

Unforgiven


"Biology and the prejudices of others conspired to keep us childless."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Unforgiven
> 
> 
> "Biology and the prejudices of others conspired to keep us childless."


 
Raising Arizona.

 "Elaine, I was trying to tell ya the other night: Eskimos believe that even though you die, you're never really dead."


----------



## Chef_Jen

Arizona Dream


"I don't give a D.A.M.N what you think you are entitled to"


----------



## Chef_Jen

NO one   ?????


----------



## Ken

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Arizona Dream
> 
> 
> "I don't give a D.A.M.N what you think you are entitled to"


A Few Good Men.

"Well, Let me give you a saying from Colonel Sanders. I am too drunk to taste this chicken."


----------



## Bugs

googlin....


----------



## Bugs

"Well, Let me give you a saying from Colonel Sanders. I am too drunk to taste this chicken."[/quote]

found it! " The ballad of Ricky Bobby"

"how's it goin royal ugly dudes?"


----------



## TATTRAT

Easy, Bill and Teds EXCELLENT Adventure!


----------



## TATTRAT

You write "Born to Kill" on your helmet and you wear a peace button. What's that supposed to be, some kind of sick joke?


----------



## Alix

Full Metal Jacket.


"His chops are too righteous. The helmets can't handle this level of rock 'n' roll. Karen, do something."


----------



## TATTRAT

Is that from Spinal Tap?


----------



## Alix

Nope. Less cerebral than that. Excellent guess though!


----------



## Alix

Hint: Check out Bugs avatar.


----------



## TATTRAT

oh god.....SBSP Movie?LOL!


----------



## Alix

You're up Tatt. Give us a good one!


----------



## TATTRAT

One of my old faves...


"Hold her to you, for she is part of you, as we all are part of each other."


----------



## Chef_Jen

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> One of my old faves...
> 
> 
> "Hold her to you, for she is part of you, as we all are part of each other."


 
The Dark Crystal!

____________________

"Do you like apples?"


----------



## Alix

Good Will Hunting.

"Did you know your last name is an adverb?"


----------



## Alix

Anyone? Its not THAT hard.


----------



## TATTRAT

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....jonny dangerous..ly? Thats the best I can do...


----------



## Alix

Your best is correct. You're up Tattrat.


----------



## TATTRAT

wow, I can't believe I got that. Only movie with the name being an adjective I could think of.



This is one of the only things I could get from this otherwise offensive(but hilarious) movie...

"Great job, team. Head back to headquarters for debriefing and cocktails!"


----------



## Ken

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> wow, I can't believe I got that. Only movie with the name being an adjective I could think of.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the only things I could get from this otherwise offensive(but hilarious) movie...
> 
> "Great job, team. Head back to headquarters for debriefing and cocktails!"


 
Team America: World Police.

"I did not achieve this position in life by having some snot-nosed punk leave my cheese out in the wind."


----------



## Alix

Woo, how did I miss that? 

Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Good one

OK, how about, 

"I found my nuts."


----------



## phinz

Over The Hedge


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up. (And danged fast today phinz!)


----------



## phinz

"The private life is dead for a man with any manhood"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "The private life is dead for a man with any manhood"


 
Dr. Zhivago

All dames are alike: they reach down your throat and they can grab your heart, pull it out and they throw it on the floor, step on it with their high heels, spit on it, shove it in the oven and cook the **** out of it. Then they slice it into little pieces, slam it on a hunk of toast, and serve it to you and then expect you to say, "Thanks, honey, it was delicious."


----------



## Alix

Edit: Ken's is Dead Men don't wear plaid. I'm too slow.



Tough one for you phinz, "What a greasy horror show..."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Edit: Ken's is Dead Men don't wear plaid. I'm too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Tough one for you phinz, "What a greasy horror show..."


 

I know this one!

Can I guess?


----------



## Alix

Way to give it away stinker! NO! you can't guess! LOL. Go ahead.


----------



## phinz

Trailer Park Boys. They show the television show on the Beeb here every once in a while. Funny stuff.


----------



## Alix

Are they showing the movie in the US? Man that show makes me laugh. You're up.


----------



## phinz

I have to like Trailer Park Boys, because they like Rush! Rush is one of my faves. In fact, they've been playing on my iPod all morning. 

"Are they missing limbs? I hate it when they're missing limbs."


----------



## TATTRAT

Is that from Kids In The Hall: Braincandy?


----------



## phinz

No, it's not a Kids in the Hall line.


----------



## Alix

Spacehunter.



"I have 33,000 offspring, all in private school."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Spacehunter.
> 
> 
> 
> "I have 33,000 offspring, all in private school."


 
Santa Clause 2

"He says he will sell you a blind camel. He says he also knows of a camel with a crippled leg and no teeth. Would you like a dead camel?"


----------



## Alix

Ishtar. 



"Well, the Sister was right. You boys could use a little churching up."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Ishtar.
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, the Sister was right. You boys could use a little churching up."


 
Blues Brothers

"You eat one lousy foot and they call you a cannibal. What a world! "


----------



## Alix

The Big Bus


"You know, I'm getting input here that I'm reading as relatively hostile."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> The Big Bus
> 
> 
> "You know, I'm getting input here that I'm reading as relatively hostile."


 
16 Candles

"It's called a sense of humor - you should get one - they're nice."


----------



## Alix

Pretty in Pink. We got a theme going here.


"Dinosaurs are obsolete. Marriage is still around."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Pretty in Pink. We got a theme going here.
> 
> 
> "Dinosaurs are obsolete. Marriage is still around."


 
St. Elmo's Fire!  One of my faves from the '80's.

"There are several sacred things in this world that you don't *ever* mess with. One of them happens to be another man's fries. Now, you remember that, and you will live a long and healthy life."

(I don't think this has ever been anyone's fave. )


----------



## Alix

Men at Work. Boy that was a stinker.

OK, this one is just for you Ken, (since we seem to be the only ones playing today)

"It's a German name. It means 'she whose bosoms defy gravity'."

Bonus points for the actual name!


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Men at Work. Boy that was a stinker.
> 
> OK, this one is just for you Ken, (since we seem to be the only ones playing today)
> 
> "It's a German name. It means 'she whose bosoms defy gravity'."
> 
> Bonus points for the actual name!


 
That's from "Top Secret"....the name is Heidi. 


 "If you want be a party animal, you have to learn to live in the jungle."


----------



## Alix

You got the movie but NOT the name. HA! Stumped you for once. I'll check the quote in a second. Got to take cookies out of the oven.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> You got the movie but NOT the name. HA! Stumped you for once. I'll check the quote in a second. Got to take cookies out of the oven.


 
Oops  ....it's Hillary, isn't it?


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Oops  ....it's Hillary, isn't it?


 
Yes it is.


----------



## Alix

OK, Ken, its Weird Science. 



"Man who catch fly with chopstick accomplish anything."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, Ken, its Weird Science.
> 
> 
> 
> "Man who catch fly with chopstick accomplish anything."


 
Karate Kid.

"Hey, nice coat. Who shot the couch?"


----------



## Alix

ROFLMAO!!! Beverly Hills Ninja


"Fat guy in a little coat"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!! Beverly Hills Ninja
> 
> 
> "Fat guy in a little coat"


 
You realize this makes it very difficult to get any work done!!!!  

That's "Tommy Boy"....

"I'm just dandy, I got a bowl of chocolate pudding in my underpants."


----------



## Alix

Work? What for you do work? Heeheehee!!

Black Sheep

"No toilet paper! Ho-ho-ho! You guys are good! Man, oh yeah. This is a brilliant schreck! You guys working for NASA?"

OK, thats it for me for a while. Got to go pick up my daughter. Ciao!


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Work? What for you do work? Heeheehee!!
> 
> Black Sheep
> 
> "No toilet paper! Ho-ho-ho! You guys are good! Man, oh yeah. This is a brilliant schreck! You guys working for NASA?"
> 
> OK, thats it for me for a while. Got to go pick up my daughter. Ciao!


 

She can walk.....c'mon, one more ....

That's Indian Summer....another funny one....

"What, someone blows their nose and you want to keep it?"


----------



## Alix

D'OH!!! Ghostbusters.

"That house is not fit to live in. No one's been able to live in it. It doesn't want people."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> D'OH!!! Ghostbusters.
> 
> "That house is not fit to live in. No one's been able to live in it. It doesn't want people."


 
The Changeling 

"I've always felt that I was destined for some great achievement, what I don't know."


----------



## Alix

Patton


"Love is like the measles. You only get it once, and the older you are, the harder you take it."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Patton
> 
> 
> "Love is like the measles. You only get it once, and the older you are, the harder you take it."


 
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers.  

"I love this place at night. The stars... there's no right or wrong in them. They're just there."


----------



## Alix

Platoon.   

"My family's been having nothing but trouble with immigrants ever since they come to this country! "


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Platoon.
> 
> "My family's been having nothing but trouble with immigrants ever since they come to this country! "


 
Finian's Rainbow    

"Only two kinds of people are gonna stay on this beach: those that are already dead and those that are gonna die. Now get off your butts."


----------



## Alix

GEEZ! Enough war crap already or I am going to break out the big guns! 

The Longest Day.


"All right, wise guys. Now you listen to me. All of ya! You hoodlums don't own these streets. And I've had all the roughhouse I'm gonna put up with around here! You wanna kill each other, kill each other! But you ain't gonna do it on my beat. Are there any questions?"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> GEEZ! Enough war crap already or I am going to break out the big guns!
> 
> The Longest Day.
> 
> 
> "All right, wise guys. Now you listen to me. All of ya! You hoodlums don't own these streets. And I've had all the roughhouse I'm gonna put up with around here! You wanna kill each other, kill each other! But you ain't gonna do it on my beat. Are there any questions?"


West Side Story     

"If nobody comes down here and buys a car in the next hour, I'm gonna club this baby seal. That's right. I'm gonna club this seal to make a better deal. You know I'll do it, too, cause I'm crazy."


----------



## Alix

Better than a war flick.

UHF

"Why are they doing this? Why are they doing this? They said when you got here, the whole thing started. Who are you? What are you? Where did you come from? I think you're the cause of all this. I think you're evil! EVIL!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Better than a war flick.
> 
> UHF
> 
> "Why are they doing this? Why are they doing this? They said when you got here, the whole thing started. Who are you? What are you? Where did you come from? I think you're the cause of all this. I think you're evil! EVIL!"


 
Da Birds. 

"Work it, own it, sell it!"


----------



## Alix

Birdcage


"If I had my wish I'd be out of this gloomy place right away. If I really had my wish I'd be sitting on top of a gooseberry pie as big as a mountain. No, that's a bit greedy. I'll settle for one as big as a house."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Birdcage
> 
> 
> "If I had my wish I'd be out of this gloomy place right away. If I really had my wish I'd be sitting on top of a gooseberry pie as big as a mountain. No, that's a bit greedy. I'll settle for one as big as a house."


 
Krull?  Man, you're scraping..... 

"Are you kidding? Your guy's got a camera. Mine's got a flamethrower."


----------



## VeraBlue

Alright, who are you two??  Secret movie police???   I always considered I was quite good at quoting movies, but I have to admit, the two of you have me baffled more oft than not.  I simply do not know where you get what you get, nor how you can both know the same movies....unless...

Is there something to the fact that you both have 'Edmonton' listed beneath your avatar?

I simply must know....and you must tell me...I must insist


----------



## Alix

Vera, Ken and I are married. LOL. When he is bored at work he signs on here to torment me. We have watched a LOT of movies, but aren't as good as we appear. When we are stuck we look here to find the quote listed. Sometimes you can just Google it too. Takes a pretty tough one to be unGoogleable. (I just created a word!!)


----------



## Alix

Ken that last one was CHUD. Here's one I know you will like. No more musicals.



"Do you think there's someplace where we can meet that's not in silence and not in sound?"


----------



## buckytom

that's "children of a lesser god."


"i wanted to see the jewel of southeast asia, i wanted to travel to far away places, meet new and interesting people.....and shoot them"


----------



## Ken

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's "children of a lesser god."
> 
> 
> "i wanted to see the jewel of southeast asia, i wanted to travel to far away places, meet new and interesting people.....and shoot them"


 
Full Metal Jacket

"Ringside seats to an ethnic cleansing."


----------



## Alix

Tears of the Sun. Are we going to do the musicals vs war crap again? I hope not!! 

"In some ways, you're far superior to my cocker spaniel."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Tears of the Sun. Are we going to do the musicals vs war crap again? I hope not!!
> 
> "In some ways, you're far superior to my cocker spaniel."


 
Ok, ok!  Enough with the musicals.....I promise...no more war movies.   

That's White Christmas by the way.....

"Go ahead, make your jokes, Mr. Jokey... Joke-maker."


----------



## Alix

Dodgeball. (And you're lucky, things were about to take a nasty turn there!) Here's an easy one.



"Blue flower, red thorns. Blue flower, red thorns. Blue flower, red thorns. This would be so much easier if I wasn't COLOR-BLIND"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Dodgeball. (And you're lucky, things were about to take a nasty turn there!) Here's an easy one.
> 
> 
> 
> "Blue flower, red thorns. Blue flower, red thorns. Blue flower, red thorns. This would be so much easier if I wasn't COLOR-BLIND"


 
Shrek!

"Hasn't there been enough senseless killing? Let's have a murder that makes sense!"


----------



## Alix

LMAO!! Student Bodies!



"So many stairs!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> LMAO!! Student Bodies!
> 
> 
> 
> "So many stairs!"


 
Student Bodies....again!  What a classic! 

"Get your skag and let's go."


----------



## Alix

Some Kind of Wonderful.


This will be heavily edited, but I think you will still be able to get it. If not, I'll post something else. 
"No, I'm not okay! Do I look okay? The ****er shot me! What the ****-*** **** of a bum-**** ****hole town is this? I make a business call. I give him my card. And the hick-*** ****er shoots my foot off! ****-****ing ****!


----------



## phinz

Mystery, Alaska


----------



## Alix

Yep, your turn phinz. I love that scene. I have to pause the movie to wipe tears from my eyes.


----------



## phinz

"I've been to ****. You've only read about it"


----------



## Alix

Quills? Is that the correct name?


----------



## Alix

OK, here's a new one. 

"Sometimes the things that may or may not be true are the things a man needs to believe in the most. That people are basically good; that honor, courage, and virtue mean everything; that power and money, money and power mean nothing; that good always triumphs over evil; and I want you to remember this, that love... true love never dies. You remember that, boy. You remember that. Doesn't matter if it's true or not. You see, a man should believe in those things, because those are the things worth believing in."


----------



## Anne

*At first, I thought it was "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington," but the "boy" doesn't fit.  Back to the drawing board ....   *


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, here's a new one.
> 
> "Sometimes the things that may or may not be true are the things a man needs to believe in the most. That people are basically good; that honor, courage, and virtue mean everything; that power and money, money and power mean nothing; that good always triumphs over evil; and I want you to remember this, that love... true love never dies. You remember that, boy. You remember that. Doesn't matter if it's true or not. You see, a man should believe in those things, because those are the things worth believing in."


 
Second hand Lions

"I shall serve no fries before their time."


----------



## VeraBlue

Ken said:
			
		

> Second hand Lions
> 
> "I shall serve no fries before their time."



Fast Times at Ridgemont High


I'm here to cooperate with you a hundred percent.  A hundred per cent.


----------



## phinz

Alix said:
			
		

> Quills? Is that the correct name?



Sorry it took me so long. Yes, you were right. One of my faves, mainly because Kate Winslet rocks my world.


----------



## Alix

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Fast Times at Ridgemont High
> 
> 
> I'm here to cooperate with you a hundred percent. A hundred per cent.


 
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's nest.


"Well, first, I ride behind him. Then he fights. And then I pick him up off the ground."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's nest.
> 
> 
> "Well, first, I ride behind him. Then he fights. And then I pick him up off the ground."


 
Man of La Mancha

"Into the mud, scum queen."


----------



## VeraBlue

The Man with Two Brains


There's nothing more exhilirating than pointing out the shortcomings of others,  is there?


----------



## Alix

Clerks.

"Oh, Mom, back off. The last guy you dated stole our furniture. "


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Clerks.
> 
> "Oh, Mom, back off. The last guy you dated stole our furniture. "


Parenthood.

"The new phone book's here! The new phone book's here! "


----------



## Alix

Is that the Jerk again?


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Is that the Jerk again?


 
What did you call me?


----------



## Alix

LMAO, I'll take that as a yes. OK, 

"Such an unusual name, "Latrine." How did your family come by it?"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> LMAO, I'll take that as a yes. OK,
> 
> "Such an unusual name, "Latrine." How did your family come by it?"


 
Robin Hood - Men in Tights


"Where I come from, we talk to our women. We do not drug them with plants."


----------



## Alix

Robin Hood Prince of Thieves.  (Thought I might get you with that one!)

"Wrong or right, they have the might, so wrong or right, they're always right, and that's wrong... right?"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Robin Hood Prince of Thieves. (Thought I might get you with that one!)
> 
> "Wrong or right, they have the might, so wrong or right, they're always right, and that's wrong... right?"


 
I thought "Top Secret" at first.... 

Yours is Camelot.

"Better a silly girl with a flower than a silly boy with a horse and a stick."


----------



## Alix

A Knights Tale.

"I don't send you to kill. I send you to be invisible. I send you because you don't exist."


----------



## Beke

First guy..."I aint never killed no one before."
Second guy..."Well you sure killed the **LL outta that one."


----------



## Alix

Beke, you have to guess the quote posted before posting a new one. Try this one 

"I don't send you to kill. I send you to be invisible. I send you because you don't exist."

And then post your own if you're right.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Beke, you have to guess the quote posted before posting a new one. Try this one
> 
> "I don't send you to kill. I send you to be invisible. I send you because you don't exist."
> 
> And then post your own if you're right.


 
The Bourne Identity

"I'm sensing something very Canadian about this place."


----------



## urmaniac13

Dude where's my Car!! 

Do you remember this one?

"Chuck! I got it! Take live tuna fish, and feed'em mayonnaise! Oh this is great. 

Call Starkist!"


----------



## Alix

Ken says "Shark Tale"?


----------



## Ken

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Dude where's my Car!!
> 
> Do you remember this one?
> 
> "Chuck! I got it! Take live tuna fish, and feed'em mayonnaise! Oh this is great.
> 
> Call Starkist!"


 
Actually, it's "Night Shift".  Barney Rubble, what an actor.  

Here's an easy one.....

"It's K-K-K-Ken c-c-c-coming to k-k-k-kill me."


----------



## mudbug

no.  it isn't easy.  Dang you people!


----------



## urmaniac13

Yeah, too easy K-k-k-k-ken!!

You picked one of my all time favourite films!!


It's from A F-f-f-f-is-s-s-sh c-c-c-alled Wa-a-a-nda!!

ah, forgot to offer the next question... duh!!  Here it is!

*I SOUND MY BARBARIC YAWP OVER THE ROOFTOPS OF THE WORLD.*


----------



## phinz

That's a Walt Whitman line, but it was used in Dead Poets Society.


----------



## phinz

"Good throw, son. That's my boy! Go long!"


----------



## Ken

phinz said:
			
		

> "Good throw, son. That's my boy! Go long!"


 
Toy Story 2

"Get that corn outta my face!"


----------



## Bugs

Nacho Libre!

"Is it me or does this soccer game have more nudity than most"


----------



## Ken

Bugs said:
			
		

> Nacho Libre!
> 
> "Is it me or does this soccer game have more nudity than most"


 
She's the Man.


"You don't know how lucky you are, you know. Everybody wants to go to Des Moines. People come from all over the world just to get one look at Des Moines before they die."


----------



## Alix

Terms of Endearment.

"Went away? "I dwell in darkness without you," and it "went away"?"


----------



## VeraBlue

Lost in Translation



When you kill a king, you don't stab him in the dark.  You kill him where the entire court can watch him die.


----------



## Alix

Well Vera, that might be in the movie Lost in Translation, but that isn't where my quote is from. Want to guess again?



> Went away? "I dwell in darkness without you," and it "went away"?


 
Much more lighthearted movie.


----------



## VeraBlue

How about Willow then...??

If I'm right (hehe again...) let my quote stand, okay?


----------



## Alix

You got it. Willow it is. And just to refresh folks memory, here is your quote...



> When you kill a king, you don't stab him in the dark. You kill him where the entire court can watch him die.


----------



## Ken

Gangs of New York.

"From now on you can call me the "Dust Buster." I'm stronger than dirt."


----------



## Alix

Primary Colors


"You gotta have two things to win. You gotta have brains and you gotta have *****. Now, you got too much of one and not enough of the other."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Primary Colors
> 
> 
> "You gotta have two things to win. You gotta have brains and you gotta have *****. Now, you got too much of one and not enough of the other."


 
On the Waterfront

"Nice shirt. Who's your tailor? Quasimodo?"


----------



## Alix

Hmmm...might be from On The Waterfront, but thats not the movie I was quoting. (Hint: Go with "color")


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Hmmm...might be from On The Waterfront, but thats not the movie I was quoting. (Hint: Go with "color")


 
Yes, it was in the Color of Money as well....but not originally.


----------



## Alix

What? We have to go with the ORIGINAL movie to quote? Sheesh. You're a tough sell Mr.



> "Nice shirt. Who's your tailor? Quasimodo?"


----------



## Ken

Ken said:
			
		

> "Nice shirt. Who's your tailor? Quasimodo?"


 
Anyone?


----------



## StirBlue

White Men Can't Jump....


----------



## Ken

StirBlue said:
			
		

> White Men Can't Jump....


Nope.......


----------



## Bugs

Is it "Who Framed Roger Rabit"?


----------



## Ken

Correct-a-mundo!


----------



## Bugs

ok, sorry it took me so long. 
how about....

"It never ends!..........It never ends that way too!


----------



## Ken

Bugs said:
			
		

> ok, sorry it took me so long.
> how about....
> 
> "It never ends!..........It never ends that way too!


 
Over the Hedge.   

"He is very brave and very wise. That's why he is known as the Great Prince of the Forest."


----------



## VeraBlue

Bambi??  Just a guess...


----------



## Ken

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Bambi?? Just a guess...


 
You are correct.


----------



## VeraBlue

This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time.


----------



## Ken

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time.


 
Fight Club.

"You're gonna eat lightnin' and you're gonna crap thunder!"


----------



## Alix

Ken is that Rocky?


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Ken is that Rocky?


 

Yo Alix....you're right.


----------



## Alix

Yo Ken, Thanks! Here's one for you...

"Only I didn't say "Fudge." I said THE word, the big one, the queen-mother of dirty words, the "F-dash-dash-dash" word!"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Yo Ken, Thanks! Here's one for you...
> 
> "Only I didn't say "Fudge." I said THE word, the big one, the queen-mother of dirty words, the "F-dash-dash-dash" word!"


 
 A Christmas Story.

"Yes! Yes I do! I like Christmas! I LOVE Christmas!"


----------



## Alix

A Christmas Carol


"Please, don't try to run. We're tired, and we'd prefer to kill you quickly."


----------



## urmaniac13

Chronicles of Narnia!! 
__________________________

What you did in the bathroom last night was disgusting. 

I know!  I'm never eating buffalo wings again.


----------



## Alix

You, Me and Dupree.

"She had the personality of a ZIP code in Kansas."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> You, Me and Dupree.
> 
> "She had the personality of a ZIP code in Kansas."


Bowfinger

"Look at the size of the maggots on that meat."


----------



## Alix

The Great Outdoors. Thats a classic!

"Can we take a direct flight back to reality, or do we have to change planes in Denver?"


----------



## goboenomo

Santa Clause?


----------



## Alix

Yes, you're up.


----------



## Ken

Hellooooo?


----------



## Alix

Take it Ken. Gobo is not around much lately.


----------



## stargazer021

"my momma always said life was like a box of chocolates- you never know what you're gonna get."


----------



## Alix

Forrest Gump. Be right back with one for you.


----------



## Alix

OK, here you go...

"This is great. First it was the farm that time forgot and now this. Why don't I ever fall in with people who own condos? Probably hard to get good maid service in a sewer. Maybe you guys should try Roto Rooter, huh?"


----------



## stargazer021

Alix,

  Not sure.  I would like to use one of my lifelines.  I'll use the 50/50 lifeline.


----------



## Alix

Hmmm. OK, I'll give you a hint. Think of a movie that would appeal to a preteen boy in the 80's.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, here you go...
> 
> "This is great. First it was the farm that time forgot and now this. Why don't I ever fall in with people who own condos? Probably hard to get good maid service in a sewer. Maybe you guys should try Roto Rooter, huh?"


 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. 

"All these neat, little houses and all these nice, little streets... It's hard to believe that something's wrong with some of those little houses."


----------



## Ken

Going once......


----------



## Alix

All the Presidents Men.

"Do you remember when we took you to the Bronx Zoo and left you there?"


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> All the Presidents Men.
> 
> "Do you remember when we took you to the Bronx Zoo and left you there?"


 
Goonies

"The last thing I want to be remembered as is an annoying blabbermouth... You know, nothing grinds my gears worse than some chowderhead that doesn't know when to keep his big trap shut... If you catch me running off with my mouth, just give me a poke on the chubbs."


----------



## elaine l

Okay.  I haven't exactly read this whole thread but I am guessing that a movie quote is submitted and you all guess?  Here is my line...

Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.


----------



## VeraBlue

Hi Elaine.  You have to guess the movie the most recent quote is from before you can submit one of your own.

It's very very frustrating.   I fancy myself quite the queen of celuloid quotes, but I am putty in the hands of some of these players.


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> Goonies
> 
> "The last thing I want to be remembered as is an annoying blabbermouth... You know, nothing grinds my gears worse than some chowderhead that doesn't know when to keep his big trap shut... If you catch me running off with my mouth, just give me a poke on the chubbs."


 
OH MY GOSH! Ken I am howling here. John Candy in Planes, Trains and Automobiles.

Hello Elaine, yours was Wizard of Oz. And Vera, you do very well thank you very much. You ARE allowed to "cheat" you know. If a quote stays up for a day or two then Google it and get this thread hopping again. OK, now for my quote.

"Oh, there's nothing wrong with the children. Only the governesses."


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> OH MY GOSH! Ken I am howling here. John Candy in Planes, Trains and Automobiles.
> 
> Hello Elaine, yours was Wizard of Oz. And Vera, you do very well thank you very much. You ARE allowed to "cheat" you know. If a quote stays up for a day or two then Google it and get this thread hopping again. OK, now for my quote.
> 
> "Oh, there's nothing wrong with the children. Only the governesses."


 
That's "The Sound of Music"

John


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up Ronjohn.


----------



## ronjohn55

Ok, I pulled out the obscure reference file to find this film, hopefully it lasts at LEAST an hour!  

"I hope no one minds but I have no intention of facing this sober. "


Have at it!

John


----------



## Ken

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Ok, I pulled out the obscure reference file to find this film, hopefully it lasts at LEAST an hour!
> 
> "I hope no one minds but I have no intention of facing this sober. "
> 
> 
> Have at it!
> 
> John


 
The Ice Pirates.

"Me? I'm dishonest, and a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. Honestly. It's the honest ones you want to watch out for, because you can never predict when they're going to do something incredibly... stupid."


----------



## urmaniac13

Pirates of the Caribbean?  Saw it in Italian but I remember Capt. Jack said something very much like that...


----------



## Ken

You are correct!


----------



## urmaniac13

weeeee!!  okay, how about this?

"You're in no position disagree with me, boy. I got a loaded .45 here. You got pimples."


----------



## Bugs

Scent of a Woman?



If it is here's my quote.

"That's the spirit. 1 part brave, 3 parts fool."

If it's not then just forget that quote.


----------



## Dina

Eragon!

Brom said "That's the spirit. 1 part brave, 3 parts fool."


----------



## Alix

Dina, you're up. What quote do you have for us?


----------



## Dina

"People will never notice what you're wearing, if they look you straight in the eye."


----------



## Dina

I'll make it easier.

Nick:  "Let me teach you one trick.   If you look people in the eye, they'll never notice what you're wearing."


----------



## Ken

Dina said:
			
		

> I'll make it easier.
> 
> Nick: "Let me teach you one trick. If you look people in the eye, they'll never notice what you're wearing."


 
The Wedding Date.

"I think God would want us to survive. Strive to live."


----------



## Ken

Ken said:
			
		

> The Wedding Date.
> 
> "I think God would want us to survive. Strive to live."


 
Anyone?????


----------



## Poutine

the Movie "Alive"


from one of my favourite movies:
"I thought all writers drank to excess & beat their wives. You know one time I secretly wanted to be a writer. "


----------



## VeraBlue

Just guessing, completely just guessing...

My Favourite Year?


----------



## Alix

I think its the Philadelphia Story.


----------



## Poutine

*Philidelphia Story*

yes my fellow Canadian got the answer correct
the line is from the Philidelphia Story

(one of my favourite movies even though it was made long before I was born)


----------



## Poutine

Alix don't you give a line now for us to guess?


----------



## Alix

Yes I do. Sorry about that. I had to go to work. Be right back with one.

"The giraffes taste the same as the elephants. That's messed up."


----------



## jkath

Open Season! 

(finally I got one! I hope this one hasn't been done yet)

"Six guys wearing electric orange"


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> Open Season!
> 
> (finally I got one! I hope this one hasn't been done yet)
> 
> "Six guys wearing electric orange"


 
Xanadu

"He knows a guy who knows a make-up artist on the Dukes of Hazzard, who's gonna redesign my face."


----------



## Alix

Perfect.

"It's easy to be you. I'll just suck the fun out of everything."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Perfect.
> 
> "It's easy to be you. I'll just suck the fun out of everything."


 
Freaky Friday

"That car is alive! You gotta believe me. It's mocking me! I'm telling you! That car is alive! Look! It's doing it again!"


----------



## jkath

Is that Herbie?


----------



## Brooksy

jkath said:
			
		

> Is that Herbie?


Certainly is....
Herbie: Fully Loaded.........

You forgot your line......


----------



## Ken

You're up jkath!


----------



## jkath

oh dear! I thought I wasn't right..whoops! Sorry guys!

Back to the movies....
Alix, you'd better get this one!


 "and I am the Earl of Preston"


----------



## Clutch

Bill and teds excellent adventure!

"Is that what this is about? Is that why my chicken dinner is drying out in the oven?"


----------



## jkath

pssssssssst....Clutch, yes you were right, but you have to wait for the poster to say you were before you post the next line.

But, yes, you got it, so on you go.


----------



## Clutch

jkath said:
			
		

> pssssssssst....Clutch, yes you were right, but you have to wait for the poster to say you were before you post the next line.
> 
> But, yes, you got it, so on you go.


 
Sorry, everyone else on that page seemed to just post their lines. I knew I was right cause I just watched that movie like 3 days ago!

Here's mine:

"Is that what this is about? Is that why my chicken dinner is drying out in the oven?"


----------



## Jeekinz

Falling Down


----------



## Clutch

Yep! I have 


Edit: The forum yelled at me. I couldn't just answer yep. I had to make it 10 characters long. That's all I got out before the forum posted my response. I just got owned by the forum.


----------



## Jeekinz

"Washee clothsee"


----------



## Alix

Jeekins, this one is too obscure methinks. Can you give us another one to get this game going again?


----------



## jkath

Jeekins, all I can think of is one of the Little Rascals episodes, but I have a feeling I'm off.  Any more hints?


----------



## Jeekinz

I totally forgot about this post, lol.

Yup, Our Gang it was.


----------



## Alix

jkath, you're up.


----------



## Alix

Bump. Jkath, you here?


----------



## jkath

"I didn't buy you Q-tips because I was protecting your ears!"


----------



## stevem

"I didn't buy you Q-tips because I was protecting your ears!" - Prime

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a ****."


----------



## stevem

Oh, didn't know that word was banned. Well I'm sure someone will figure it out anyway.


----------



## jkath

yep, it was prime (make sure to get the nod before going on to the next one)

and yours was Gone with the Wind

"Armani don't make polyester"


----------



## Ken

jkath said:
			
		

> yep, it was prime (make sure to get the nod before going on to the next one)
> 
> and yours was Gone with the Wind
> 
> "Armani don't make polyester"


 
Father of the Bride.


"We could sell this house in a second. It's the Leave It to Beaver house that everybody wants."


----------



## YT2095

father of the Bride 2.

"You'll never find a more wretched hive of   scum and villainy. We must be cautious"


----------



## Renee Attili

Star Wars?


----------



## YT2095

yup, Obi-Wan said it 

your turn


----------



## Renee Attili

"I miss your Musk"


----------



## YT2095

Debbie does Dallas?


no never mind


----------



## Renee Attili

Funny man. try again.


----------



## americanwit

Great Movie
"I Miss Your Musk"
Anchorman Legend of Ron Burgandy

Quote
"I'll make you famous"


----------



## Renee Attili

You are right. I Love that movie.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Quote
"I'll make you famous"

Young Guns?


----------



## DampCharcoal

For you 80's folks, this should be kinda easy.

"Mr. McKittrick, after very careful consideration, sir, I've come to the conclusion that your new defense system sucks."


----------



## Alix

War Games.


"You dragged me all the way up here to look at some guy in a leopard skin bikini. If I wanted to see that, I could've stayed in Miami."


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> War Games.
> 
> 
> "You dragged me all the way up here to look at some guy in a leopard skin bikini. If I wanted to see that, I could've stayed in Miami."


 
George of the Jungle.

"Pamela! I no find you attractive anymore!... NOT!"


----------



## Bugs

"Pamela! I no find you attractive anymore!... NOT!"[/quote]

that would be from Borat. 





"Don't push me 'cause i'm close to the edge. I am tryin' not to lose my head."


----------



## Alix

Um Bugs? Exactly how did you know it was from Borat???? You better have googled that kiddo or I'm coming to kick your butt!


----------



## Jeekinz

LOL - Could be worse....I was dragged into Scarface when I was 7.


----------



## Alix

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> LOL - Could be worse....I was dragged into Scarface when I was 7.


LOL, must have been a big brother or a babysitter.


----------



## Jeekinz

Nope.....my parents.


----------



## Alix




----------



## Renee Attili

Happy Feet.  So cute that movie


----------



## Bugs

yup! you're up! And yes mom, i did google that last one. No one had posted for weeks.


----------



## Renee Attili

How about this one


"Up your Ziggy with a wa-wa brush?"


----------



## Ken

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> How about this one
> 
> 
> "Up your Ziggy with a wa-wa brush?"


 
Strike!

"They laughed at Louie Armstrong when he said he was going to the moon, and now he's laughing at them from up there."


----------



## Renee Attili

I'm not sure if you meant that as your guess so just to be safe I will say
try again.
Since no one has guessed I will give some hints
Chick Flick , Early 2000-2001 movie,


----------



## Ken

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you meant that as your guess so just to be safe I will say
> try again.
> ,


 
 
Strike! (1998) - Memorable quotes


----------



## Renee Attili

Ken said:
			
		

> Strike! (1998) - Memorable quotes


Strike is not the name of the movie, but if go back to that web page and look to the left there is a dvd case cover the name is on it.


----------



## Alix

Hey Renee, Strike may not be the movie you were quoting, but apparently that quote is in there too. Ken's link points to it. OK, I'll guess "All I wanna Do" since that is the DVD case shown. And I'll post Ken's quote...

"They laughed at Louie Armstrong when he said he was going to the moon, and now he's laughing at them from up there."


----------



## Alix

Time to resurrect this thread. OK, that last quote is from Blades of Glory.

"Watch out for the gator baby!"


----------



## Corey123

"You were right not to trust me"


"I trust you."


----------



## Alix

Corey, you have to guess my quote correctly first before you can post your own. 

Recap: The quote to guess is..."Watch out for the gator baby!"


----------



## Bugs

i think we need a hint. or a new quote.


----------



## cjmobxnc

Alix said:
			
		

> Repo Man?
> 
> How about
> 
> Quote "I feel.....good!"




Short Circuit?


----------



## Alix

Nope, that one was from Willow. And here's your hint for the latest one Bugs, the movie takes place in New Orleans. And its older than you are.



> The quote to guess is..."Watch out for the gator baby!"


----------



## cjmobxnc

Big Easy....  with Ellen Barkin & Dennis Quaid?


----------



## Alix

You got it! Your turn.


----------



## Bugs

should we just start a new one?


----------



## Alix

Hey Bugs, how about I post one, you guess and we'll resurrect this baby?

"You're going the right way for a smacked bottom"


----------



## sattie

I normally don't do these cuz I can never get them... but I just so happen to know this one.... I think....

Shrek?


----------



## sattie

Ok.... I will assume I got this right and try to bring this game back to life!!!!  

"Sounds like somebody has the case of the 'Mondays'!"


----------



## Fisher's Mom

shannon in KS said:


> oh oh oh!  LOVE this thread!  But I am stumped...... but here is one that has been stuck in head the last few days....
> 
> "MOLE!  Moley moley moley!  mooooollleeee"


One of the Austin Powers movies.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Fisher's Mom said:


> One of the Austin Powers movies.


So sorry folks. Obviously, I was responding to the first page of a very old thread.

"Never mind", she says in her best Emily Latella voice.


----------



## Alix

sattie said:


> Ok.... I will assume I got this right and try to bring this game back to life!!!!
> 
> "Sounds like somebody has the case of the 'Mondays'!"



Sorry sattie! I must have missed that! You were exactly right. And is yours from Office Space?


----------



## Alix

OK, Sattie, I'm going to assume my guess was right and post a new line to guess. 

"I'm madly in love with you and it's not because of your brains or your personality"


----------



## sattie

Yea, you got it right Alix!  Sorry, was not sure if this was going to revive or not!


----------



## Renee Attili

Alix said:


> OK, Sattie, I'm going to assume my guess was right and post a new line to guess.
> 
> "I'm madly in love with you and it's not because of your brains or your personality"


I actually just saw this movie yesyerday "Little Miss Sunshine"


----------



## Alix

Did you laugh your butt off? I loved that movie. I thought I was going to die when she dedicated her dancing to her Grampa. LMAO!!!

You're up Renee.


----------



## Renee Attili

"Because it is my name! Because I cannot have another in my life! Because I lie and sign myself to lies! Because I am not worth the dust on the feet of them that hang! How may I live without my name? I have given you my soul; leave me my name!"


----------



## muzzlet

The Crucible

"No matter where you go, there you are."


----------



## Renee Attili

muzzlet said:


> The Crucible
> 
> "No matter where you go, there you are."


You are correct. Have you seen it or did you google?
I love all of Daniel Day- Lewis films. He is such a dynamic actor. And that accent....ahhahhh


----------



## muzzlet

Actually, I remembered it from the novel!! But I agree with you on DDL. Major hunk!!!!


----------



## keltin

muzzlet said:


> Actually, I remembered it from the novel!! But I agree with you on DDL. Major hunk!!!!


 
OMFG!!!! Muzzlet, I just checked your 360 Yahoo site and saw the link to Jonathan Fin. MY GOD, LMFAO!!!!!!!! He is crazy and insanely funny! Thanks for that!

Have you ever heard of a similar guy called Paul Thorn? A bit tamer than Fin, but still funny!


----------



## Alix

> "No matter where you go, there you are."



Is this what is up right now?


----------



## GrillingFool

One of my favorites is:

"He chose...... poorly."


----------



## Alix

GrillingFool, save that one! Its a good one. You have to guess the quote above to be the next to post a quote. Guess muzzlets quote and then post yours again.


----------



## muzzlet

Glad you liked it Keltin, he's a major hoot!! The worst part is, I keeping hearing the chorus in my head! And not exactly "sing-along" material!!! Never heard of Paul Thorn, but will definitely check it out.


----------



## keltin

muzzlet said:


> Glad you liked it Keltin, he's a major hoot!! The worst part is, I keeping hearing the chorus in my head! And not exactly "sing-along" material!!! Never heard of Paul Thorn, but will definitely check it out.


 
I know what you mean! LOL! 

That "protest" song is actually done really well and is rather catchy......oh lord! 

Paul Thorn's best is "It's been a great day". Check it out! Burning Down the Trailer Park is also great!


----------



## Goat Stew

jkath said:


> Young Frankenstein.
> 
> Okay, here's the biggest gimme, but a true classic:
> 
> Quote: "You'll shoot your eye out!"


 

A Christmas Story.


----------



## Alix

muzzlet said:


> "No matter where you go, there you are."



This is the quote that we're working on right now. Anyone have a guess? 

And just a quick note to all who are just tuning in (this thread is so long the rules need to be reposted now and then), the rules of this thread are that you have to guess the last posted quote correctly, and receive confirmation before posting the next one. Sometimes, we waive the confirmation part if the OP seems to be MIA, and just move along.


----------



## *amy*

Alix said:


> This is the quote that we're working on right now. Anyone have a guess? ...


 
The Spy Who Shagged Me??????


----------



## muzzlet

Not The Spy Who Shagged Me"

You guys give up? Want me to tell you the answer to "No matter where you go, there you are?" ??? Or do you all want to keep guessing. It is pretty obscure.


----------



## keltin

muzzlet said:


> Not The Spy Who Shagged Me"
> 
> You guys give up? Want me to tell you the answer to "No matter where you go, there you are?" ??? Or do you all want to keep guessing. It is pretty obscure.


 
Buckaroo Banzai??????


----------



## Renee Attili

Buckaroo Bonzai


----------



## muzzlet

Hooray for Keltin!!!! Yep, that's it!!


----------



## keltin

muzzlet said:


> Hooray for Keltin!!!! Yep, that's it!!


 
I loved that movie!

Ok, this one may be tough:

"Kaylee, find that kid that is taking a dirt nap with baby Jesus; we need a hood ornament".


----------



## hookied_up

keltin said:


> I loved that movie!
> 
> Ok, this one may be tough:
> 
> "Kaylee, find that kid that is taking a dirt nap with baby Jesus; we need a hood ornament".[/quote
> 
> lol ~banned~ sorry bout that .... but me thinks it is from "Transformers 2007" ? someone else will have to tell me I am the fail???


----------



## Alix

Wooo. Been a long time since this thread has been active. How about we start fresh? Hookied up, I have no idea if your answer is right or not so I'm going to start over OK?

Here's an easy one.

"Don't just hork it down!"


----------



## pacanis

ratatouille


----------



## Alix

Yep. Your turn pacanis.


----------



## pacanis

Here's an easy one I used part of this morning in another conversation 

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."


----------



## Callisto in NC

pacanis said:


> Here's an easy one I used part of this morning in another conversation
> 
> "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."



Pulp Fiction


----------



## pacanis

gawd I love that movie.

You're up


----------



## Callisto in NC

Okay ~

Sometimes I feel like there's a hole inside of me, an emptiness that at times seems to burn. I think if you lifted my heart to your ear, you could probably hear the ocean. The moon tonight, there's a circle around it. Sign of trouble not far behind. I have this dream of being whole. Of not going to sleep each night, wanting. But still sometimes, when the wind is warm or the crickets sing... I dream of a love that even time will lie down and be still for. I just want someone to love me. I want to be seen. I don't know. Maybe I had my happiness. I don't want to believe it but, there is no man. Only that moon.


----------



## pacanis

practical magic.

Hey, what are the rules to this game anyway? Do we have to have seen the movie?


----------



## Callisto in NC

pacanis said:


> practical magic.
> 
> Hey, what are the rules to this game anyway? Do we have to have seen the movie?


Well, I've seen Practical Magic about 50 times but I don't know the rule on that one.


----------



## pacanis

That was a pretty nice quote. I might have to look up that movie on Netflix.

Love this quote, but it may be controversial (hope not, it's only a movie).

"Now I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country."


----------



## Alix

*Just commenting on the rules, you DON'T have to have seen the movie to guess. If you guess, you need to wait for the poster to confirm your guess. We generally have about a 24 hour window. If you don't get a reply and you are positive your guess is right, then go ahead with the next quote. And we try to avoid bad language, but otherwise, its pretty open*


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Alix!


----------



## Callisto in NC

pacanis said:


> That was a pretty nice quote. I might have to look up that movie on Netflix.
> 
> Love this quote, but it may be controversial (hope not, it's only a movie).
> 
> "Now I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country."



PATTON!!  George C. Scott


----------



## pacanis

Yup! I love that opening scene.

Batter up


----------



## Callisto in NC

Okay ~~

I've never met anyone so manipulative, so deceitful, and I'm in politics.


----------



## pacanis

Carry me home, to my kin. Now say it agin


----------



## Callisto in NC

Nope!!  Try again.


----------



## pacanis

uhhh, Sweet Home Alabama.....  I _think_ I got the song lyrics right.....


----------



## Callisto in NC

pacanis said:


> uhhh, Sweet Home Alabama.....  I _think_ I got the song lyrics right.....


I didn't even get that they were lyrics.  I just googled the words and it was a movie.   

So, YES, it is Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

How 'bout . . .

(in a some what singy voice) "I'll never tell."


----------



## jeninga75

Dancer in the kitchen said:


> How 'bout . . .
> 
> (in a some what singy voice) "I'll never tell."


 

Alone in the dark


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

"Alone in the Dark" sounds familiar, but not what I was thinking of.

The scene is of a girl strapped to a bed being interrogated by a man looking to get his daughter back from jewel thieves.


----------



## Callisto in NC

jeninga75 said:


> Alone in the dark



Nope ~ it's "Don't Say a Word" with Michael Douglas and Britney Murphy who actually delivers the line.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Callisto in NC said:


> Nope ~ it's "Don't Say a Word" with Michael Douglas and Britney Murphy who actually delivers the line.


 
Okay Callisto you got it. How 'bout, "Ruth? Baby Ruth? Hee-ha."


----------



## Fisher's Mom

The Goonies!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Too easy!  Try this!

"Are you a hooker?!  Gosh, I forgot!  I just thought I was doing good with you!"


----------

